# Our favorite Authorized Dealer - Please note where you're located



## John_in_MA

.


----------



## finisterre

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


I'd apreciate a PM with this info too.

Thx.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM's sent.

Fr. John+


----------



## thezinfan

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get that also. Do you know if he'll discount straps?


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

They never answer my emails. :-( :-(


----------



## icfire65

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am in the market for my first Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well?

Much appreciated! :-!


----------



## Truck Guy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Eagle said:


> They never answer my emails. :-( :-(


Careful, I talked to the AD a couple of weeks ago.

One of the email addresses on the web site is verrrry old.

Just call |>


----------



## eijiboy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> PM's sent.
> 
> Fr. John+


please PM me too


----------



## eijiboy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



icfire65 said:


> I am in the market for my first Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well?
> 
> Much appreciated! :-!


yeah stay with AD. i just boug last DEC a PO on gray market. good price but no omega warranty


----------



## smurfe

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Wish my local AD would offer a discount. I asked, no deal. They price everything MSRP. :-(

Smurfe


----------



## boilerroom86

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

if someone could pm me the info as well that would be great...im just about ready to pick up my first Omega..!

thx :-!


----------



## Truck Guy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



smurfe said:


> Wish my local AD would offer a discount. I asked, no deal. They price everything MSRP. :-(
> 
> Smurfe


Same here. The reason I don't buy anything locally :-(


----------



## PittsburghAndy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone please PM me also? New here, and ready go buy my 300m.

Thank you.



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


----------



## 98GPF

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Add me to the list of those requesting the information.


----------



## DEAC

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Fr. John-
At the risk of further alienating my spouse, could you send the contact info as well? (you know, just b/c I HAVE the contact, doesn't mean I'll USE it! Yeah, right)
Many thx,
DEAC


----------



## SirWill

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Add me to this growing list. I have purchased one fine Swiss watch online from a non authorized dealer, and it broke. I am never doing that again.


----------



## dece33

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



SirWill said:


> Add me to this growing list. I have purchased one fine Swiss watch online from a non authorized dealer, and it broke. I am never doing that again.


Yep, add me to the list as well


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

If you need a AD recommendation, PM me for info on a US referral. He has been known to ship to Canada and international.

Fr. John+


----------



## burnside4960

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Dear all

I am in the UK and interested in an Omega Seamaster 300m 2531.80.00 and would appreciate any info on AD's and price range i should be looking at to pay for such an item.

Regards

Ben


----------



## pat2vlour

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Also interested


----------



## lucretius

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> If you need a AD recommendation, PM me for info on a US referral. He has been known to ship to Canada and international.
> 
> Fr. John+


He does indeed ship to Canada. I purchased my AT from him.


----------



## Gerts

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?


Would you please send me a PM also? I am about a month away from my first purchase.  I am looking at a 2220.80

Thanks so much....


----------



## caviedrums

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me. I'm desiring a Planet Ocean.


----------



## vol375

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get that info also? My Dad's speedy is getting lonely! Thanks


----------



## Magnus357

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would appreciate a PM with the dealer's email also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qweevox

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


Please PM me that info as well...I live in the middle of nowhere.:-s


----------



## ATinPGH

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please pm me with the AD. I'm looking at picking up a PO in the near future.

Aaron


----------



## Watchdog

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me with the AD info also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smurfe

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



smurfe said:


> Wish my local AD would offer a discount. I asked, no deal. They price everything MSRP. :-(
> 
> Smurfe


I was back at the above mentioned AD yesterday and was offered a substantial discount on in-stock Omega watches. They did say if anything was ordered it would be a MSRP. They didn't have the big PO in stock though. They do not do Internet or email sales though. Only walk ins. I don't know if I was offered a discount because I was known to the sales person or not. It is a step though to saving a few bucks.


----------



## HawkPilot

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


I'd like a PM as well. I'm in the military in the middle of nowhere with no AD's within a couple hours. I'm interested in the PO. I'd also like to order the rubber strap to go along with the S/S if possible.

:thanks


----------



## koukoulop

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> PM's sent.
> 
> Fr. John+


I am in the market for my first Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well?

Much appreciated! :-!


----------



## koukoulop

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello everybody,

I am interested in buying Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono Reference: 2218.50.00.
It will be my first Omega watch.
Could you please send me the details of the AD with 30% discounts?
When buying from the internet, which is the best way to know you are purchasing an original Omega watch before they charge your credit card?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Qweevox

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



koukoulop said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am interested in buying Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono Reference: 2218.50.00.
> It will be my first Omega watch.
> Could you please send me the details of the AD with 30% discounts?
> When buying from the internet, which is the best way to know you are purchasing an original Omega watch before they charge your credit card?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


AD's don't sell on the internet. So, all those watches are going to be "Grey Market" watches. That means that they may or may not have thier seriel numbers. In either case, Omega will not honor their normal warranty unless the watch was pruchased form an "authorized" dealer. That means the only warranty you have is from the seller. That may not be a problem for you. Some people feel that the discount is enough to take the risk that the watch they buy isn't a lemon. There are others that say buying a previously owned watch originally purchased from an AD might be a better option. In all likelyhood you will get the watch at an even greater discount and you will have a printed warranty card. In the end it is completely up to you and your comfort level with the seller.

I just bought a SMP from AD...let's just say the price was good!


----------



## PoliceDog

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

25 _potential_ sales generated by the expectation of a potential 30% discount. I wonder what the total profit generated by those sales would add up to? If I ran a B&M Omega outlet, I might think twice about selling at MSRP if someone showed me this thread (unless of course Omega _forces_ dealers to sell at full retail). Please add me to the list!


----------



## Split Second

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Qweevox said:


> So, all those In either case, Omega will not honor their normal warranty unless the watch was pruchased form an "authorized" dealer. That means the only warranty you have is from the seller.


Exactly. And the on-line distributors purport to have their own "trained" professionals who can address any mechanical issue should something go wrong. I don't know what criteria goes into the word, "trained"......

Regards~
Mike.


----------



## R2KBA

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'd appreciate a PM with this info also.

I'm new here and have been doing some homework before I buy the watch.

"An Omega for fathers day would be nice." Is what I've been telling my wife the past couple of weeks.

I went to Tourneau today and was shocked that the salesman said there was a little room off list price. He wasn't clear as to how much, but I was pulled away before I could find out.


----------



## fundamentalman

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please add me to the list. Really looking for a 2538.20.00. I have seen prices from $1200 (used) to above the MSRP of $2500 and I am not sure what kind of realistic price I should pay. Any thoughts?


----------



## watchdawg

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

If its not too much trouble could you pm me also.:thanks


----------



## benjamin831

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Haha this is getting a bit crazy...but do you think you could PM me as well ?


----------



## Chimpy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



benjamin831 said:


> Haha this is getting a bit crazy...but do you think you could PM me as well ?


Ditto that one!


----------



## Depmur

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



benjamin831 said:


> Haha this is getting a bit crazy...but do you think you could PM me as well ?


I agree but would like the information also. Thanks


----------



## FuriousRui

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

me too thanks


----------



## tony.k

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'll join this queue too please. I'm nearly ready for a Speedy myself.


----------



## slater1182

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me too, Speedy time!!


----------



## nothen2do

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

haha, can you guys please PM me as well (also going to purchase a speedy pro)


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



slater1182 said:


> Please PM me too, Speedy time!!


Nice choice! PM sent.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



nothen2do said:


> haha, can you guys please PM me as well (also going to purchase a speedy pro)


 Good choice! PM sent.


----------



## whoroks

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me the contact info. also. Thanks in advance:-!


----------



## Xaltotun

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello, may I have the info on the forum's trusted Omega AD?

Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM sent!

Fr. John+


----------



## duneplanet

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Fr. John+


please pm me too! 

:thanks


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



duneplanet said:


> please pm me too!
> 
> :thanks


Done.


----------



## nothen2do

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hey, no one pm'd me  Can someone PM me w/ the AD...Thanks


----------



## gauffin

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, New here and looking for my first Omega. Of course scanning the Internet for good deals, but the sites I've checked so far seem not so serious, and also it would be nice to get it from an authorized dealer.
Therefore I would greately appreciate if someone could PM me as well so that I can join the club of happy owners of Omega.
Thanks!!


----------



## Greg///AMG

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'd also appreciate a PM with this info.

:thanks


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



nothen2do said:


> Hey, no one pm'd me  Can someone PM me w/ the AD...Thanks


I just sent you a PM with the info.

*gauffin and Greg///AMG* - I sent you PM's as well.

-John


----------



## gauffin

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John Rochowicz said:


> I just sent you a PM with the info.
> 
> *gauffin and Greg///AMG* - I sent you PM's as well.
> 
> -John


Thanks for the great help! Will call right away.
/Per


----------



## fonzi

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi! Can I also get a PM? Thanks!


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



fonzi said:


> Hi! Can I also get a PM? Thanks!


Done.


----------



## fonzi

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Many thanks to Fr. John and John!


----------



## pyro

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can someone send me a PM as well, please.

I acutally got a great deal from my AD on my SMP factoring tax (25%, 30% considering there was no tax and it was in my local mall), but a little more savings couldn't hurt. :-!


----------



## ejskle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would also really appreciate a PM. Thanks!


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



ejskle said:


> I would also really appreciate a PM. Thanks!


*pyro and ejskle* - I've PM'd you referrals.


----------



## Omegamaniac

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get the forum AD PM'd to me please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Omegamaniac said:


> Could I get the forum AD PM'd to me please. Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Watch Fan

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but have been learning about Omega from your posts for awhile now. Recently purchased a PO 45.5 and a Speedy Pro. Would appreciate info on your favorite authorized dealer. Thank you. There may be one or two more on the "want list".:thanks


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Watch Fan said:


> Would appreciate info on your favorite authorized dealer. Thank you. There may be one or two more on the "want list".:thanks


Email coming your way.


----------



## MBark

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello. I'm new here and I am getting ready to buy my first Omega. Could someone PM me this info please?


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



MBark said:


> Hello. I'm new here and I am getting ready to buy my first Omega. Could someone PM me this info please?


Done.


----------



## Torrid

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Here I thought I already had that information. Could I get it too? I'm gearing up for when I come back to the Omega camp, because I know I will. I'll definitely buy new this time.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Torrid said:


> Here I thought I already had that information. Could I get it too? I'm gearing up for when I come back to the Omega camp, because I know I will. I'll definitely buy new this time.


I just sent you a PM.

-John


----------



## OneSixZulu

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Whoever this AD is, he's about to make a killing on sheer volume sales!


----------



## AAP

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

You guys are awesome. I just registered, but I've been lurking for a while. Great forum.

Sorry to add to the mass PM requests. I'm on the verge of buying a PO and would love to give the forum favorite a call. Thanks to anyone who'd like to share his contact info.

Alex


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Welcome to the madness, Alex!

I've sent you a PM. Keep us posted.

Fr. John+


----------



## AAP

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

All hail the power of the internet! Thanks, John.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## bbabayev

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

John,

I am on the market to buy a Constellation for my wife....and that AD info will save my back account.  So here I am asking you for AD info.

Thank you,

Bah


----------



## financiero

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

A couple of weeks ago I got the AD's referral from jmsrolls. The AD was an absolute pleasure to deal with and I could not be more pleased with the high level of customer service as well as my new 2254.50. I am already starting a fund for a new speedy pro and this AD will get my business again.


----------



## spogehead

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Just spoke to him. He's gonna deliver a 2594.52.00 to my hotel in Vegas in December (I'm in UK) the guy was so so helpful nothing was too much trouble and he totally removed any reservations I might of had before the calll.....oh yeah and offered me a stonking deal!!!


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



financiero said:


> A couple of weeks ago I got the AD's referral from jmsrolls. The AD was an absolute pleasure to deal with and I could not be more pleased with the high level of customer service as well as my new 2254.50.


He's the best, financiero! Between your heads up from Fr. John and your deal with our AD, you've caught the best  that a forum and an AD can offer.



spogehead said:


> Just spoke to him. He's gonna deliver a 2594.52.00 to my hotel in Vegas in December (I'm in UK) the guy was so so helpful nothing was too much trouble and he totally removed any reservations I might of had before the call.


Never have reservations about advice from a WUSer, spogehead. :-d Outstanding advice about an outstanding AD! :-!


----------



## Nomad1600

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would also like AD recommendations (Seamaster, for co-worker visiting from UK). Thanks!


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Nomad1600 said:


> I would also like AD recommendations (Seamaster, for co-worker visiting from UK). Thanks!


I sent you a PM with the referral.

-John


----------



## bcjrudge

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

would also love that AD info as well john- you must be getting bored of this...! in addition can anyone pm a recommended dealer in london who can provide a discount? Am looking to buy my first omega (2254.50) and hence all info gratefully received...


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



bcjrudge said:


> would also love that AD info as well john- you must be getting bored of this...! in addition can anyone pm a recommended dealer in london who can provide a discount? Am looking to buy my first omega (2254.50) and hence all info gratefully received...


PM sent - no bother at all.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Just Steve

*Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*

I hope there are some Omegas left in the inventory.


----------



## beamon

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*



Just Steve said:


> I hope there are some Omegas left in the inventory.


All I know, Steve, is that he's not even had a chance to start the engines of his boat, this summer! ;-)


----------



## Nordicbeast

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi all....looking at buying a PO Chrono up in Canada and I'd appreciate the info if the AD does ship up here!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OnTimeGabe

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*

I'm in the market for my first Omega (PO XL) and possibly an Aqua Terra for my wife. No luck around here getting much below MSRP. I'd much appreciate someone sending me the AD contact info. Thanks!


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Nordicbeast and OnTimeGabe - I've sent you PM's with referrals.

-John


----------



## OnTimeGabe

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Thanks to John and John for sending me the info. Very much appreciated! :thanks



John Rochowicz said:


> Nordicbeast and OnTimeGabe - I've sent you PM's with referrals.
> 
> -John


----------



## hendrixelixir

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can someone PM me with a good AD in the Bay Area (northern california)


----------



## jjmc2001

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*

I don't have an AD within 150 miles. Can I get the PM with the name also. thanks


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*



jjmc2001 said:


> I don't have an AD within 150 miles. Can I get the PM with the name also. thanks


 PM sent.


----------



## mrbig

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*

Hello, I'm new here and a proud SMP 2351.80 owner. Please send me a PM containing the AD's information, Thank You


----------



## fuggly

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> If you need a AD recommendation, PM me for info on a US referral. He has been known to ship to Canada and international.
> 
> Fr. John+


hi there can pm me too Im from Canada and would love to take advatage of the dollar right now I was going to hold off till the new year I jsut purchased a tag, but there is no time like the present right?


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Wow! Lots of disposable cash on this post*



mrbig said:


> Hello, I'm new here and a proud SMP 2351.80 owner. Please send me a PM containing the AD's information, Thank You


 PM sent.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



fuggly said:


> hi there can pm me too Im from Canada and would love to take advatage of the dollar right now I was going to hold off till the new year I jsut purchased a tag, but there is no time like the present right?


PM sent.


----------



## jmagic

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

id appreciate a pm too


----------



## JohnCy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone PM or email me the information for the AD. I am looking to purchase my first Omega (Speedmaster Professional 3570.50). I looked into online retailers, most notably watchsavings.com which sells the model for $1980. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmagic said:


> id appreciate a pm too


PM sent.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



JohnCy said:


> Could someone PM or email me the information for the AD. I am looking to purchase my first Omega (Speedmaster Professional 3570.50). I looked into online retailers, most notably watchsavings.com which sells the model for $1980. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## hodnick

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi all... I've been wanting a PO for about 6 months now, and I'm normally on the timezone forums, but really started to like watchuseek also!

I was hoping if it wasn't to much to ask for the AD info that was being sent... I checked at a local (chain) store that sells the PO, but they didn't off any % off 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



hodnick said:


> Hi all... I've been wanting a PO for about 6 months now, and I'm normally on the timezone forums, but really started to like watchuseek also!
> 
> I was hoping if it wasn't to much to ask for the AD info that was being sent... I checked at a local (chain) store that sells the PO, but they didn't off any % off
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 PM sent.


----------



## onthebeach

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, could you please add me to the list as well. I am about to buy my first Omega, a Speedy 3570.50 or a 3573.50, I can't decide Hesalite or Saphire. Any suggestions here would be appreciated as well. Anyway I definitely want a brand new, not display case, watch from an AD, and the Ad's in Toronto aren't negotiable. A U.S. AD that would ship to Canada or to a hotel in Chicago where I will be in a couple of weeks that would discount 30% would have a definite sale with me. If someone could pm me this info I would greatly appreciate.

thanks,

Shawn


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



onthebeach said:


> Hi, could you please add me to the list as well. I am about to buy my first Omega, a Speedy 3570.50 or a 3573.50, I can't decide Hesalite or Saphire. Any suggestions here would be appreciated as well. Anyway I definitely want a brand new, not display case, watch from an AD, and the Ad's in Toronto aren't negotiable. A U.S. AD that would ship to Canada or to a hotel in Chicago where I will be in a couple of weeks that would discount 30% would have a definite sale with me. If someone could pm me this info I would greatly appreciate.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Shawn


I've sent you a PM, Shawn.

Fr. John+


----------



## Genevapics

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

My first post here, but I have been lurking. Great forum and members.

I am in the market for a Speedmaster Pro (3570.50). I haven't worn a watch in over 20+ years, but I think it is about high time I got back into the game. The Speedmaster Pro is a beautiful watch with a great pedigree.

I live in Delaware and would also like the information on the _favorite AD_. I have to admit, I feel a little funny asking for this information on my first post. Anyway, if someone would kindly PM me the information, I would be most appreciative.

Thank you to all.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Genevapics said:


> My first post here, but I have been lurking. Great forum and members.
> 
> I am in the market for a Speedmaster Pro (3570.50). I haven't worn a watch in over 20+ years, but I think it is about high time I got back into the game. The Speedmaster Pro is a beautiful watch with a great pedigree.
> 
> I live in Delaware and would also like the information on the _favorite AD_. I have to admit, I feel a little funny asking for this information on my first post. Anyway, if someone would kindly PM me the information, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> Thank you to all.


There's no need to feel the least bit awkward. You're doing the smart thing by asking for a referral so you can get the best deal possible. I just sent you a PM with a referral to the forum favorite AD.

Good luck,
John

P.S. You're making a great choice for your first Omega. I don't think anyone on this forum will disagree with that. ;-)


----------



## Genevapics

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Nordicbeast

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John Rochowicz said:


> Nordicbeast and OnTimeGabe - I've sent you PM's with referrals.
> 
> -John


Hey John...thanks for the referral.

I've spoke with our favourite AD....great guy! Really works with you and knows his stuff. I will be getting a new Omega from him very soon!

Thanks again!


----------



## Altair

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

If someone could help me as well? Looking for a PO Chrono but limited fundso|

A PM would be great, I just might be able to swing it with a 30% dis:-!


----------



## rsl

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

what's the situation with the AD selling to international visitors to the USA?

i travel to the USA for work a lot and i'm trying to work out how i can get him to ship an expensive watch to a hotel address...

anyone done this and can share some tips? many thanks omega brothers and sisters


----------



## Andre

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am looking to buy a new aqua terra and would be very grateful for the AD information as well. Many thanks.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



rsl said:


> what's the situation with the AD selling to international visitors to the USA?
> 
> i travel to the USA for work a lot and i'm trying to work out how i can get him to ship an expensive watch to a hotel address...
> 
> anyone done this and can share some tips? many thanks omega brothers and sisters


Our "forum favorite" AD will ship to a hotel for you while you are in the US. Everything is shipped insured with a signature required at delivery, so someone at the hotel can sign for it and lock it in the safe if you alert them that a package will be arriving.


----------



## rsl

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

thanks john, the excitement for the next states trip begins!


----------



## Moggy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me with the info too. TIA.

/Martin


----------



## banished2brewsta

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello everyone, I am a 22 year old who is about to enter the real world and have decided that its time to purchase a nice watch. I was planning on purchasing an Omega Seamaster Professional 300 M Diver Chronograph 2225.80.00 from Alan Furman Co. online... but it seems like it makes more sense to purchase from a real authorized dealer... so dare I ask... would someone be so kind as to PM me with your "favorite AD." I would be much obliged! I look forward to joining your ranks as an Omega owner.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



banished2brewsta said:


> Hello everyone, I am a 22 year old who is about to enter the real world and have decided that its time to purchase a nice watch. I was planning on purchasing an Omega Seamaster Professional 300 M Diver Chronograph 2225.80.00 from Alan Furman Co. online... but it seems like it makes more sense to purchase from a real authorized dealer... so dare I ask... would someone be so kind as to PM me with your "favorite AD." I would be much obliged! I look forward to joining your ranks as an Omega owner.


PM sent


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Moggy said:


> Please PM me with the info too. TIA.
> 
> /Martin


 PM sent.


----------



## es335

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi - I'm looking for an AD in the U.S. I would like to purchase a 2254.50.00 Seamaster Professional. Any advice via PM would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fixxer

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John Rochowicz said:


> There's no need to feel the least bit awkward. You're doing the smart thing by asking for a referral so you can get the best deal possible. I just sent you a PM with a referral to the forum favorite AD.
> 
> Good luck,
> John
> 
> P.S. You're making a great choice for your first Omega. I don't think anyone on this forum will disagree with that. ;-)


Hi John,

Could you PM me the dealer information as well? I have narrowed my choices down to a SMP 2254.50.00 or a speedy pro-- 
I have settled on the idea that I want a new on and I want it from an AD.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## arcadebod

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello all , Im about to take the plunge & go for the PO 42 Orange - ( skinny wrists ) Please could you PM the favourites ones details

All the best

Ade


----------



## AG100

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can someone PM me with the favorite Authorized Dealer info? 
Thanks.
:thanks


----------



## omeganewbie

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



fuggly said:


> hi there can pm me too Im from Canada and would love to take advatage of the dollar right now I was going to hold off till the new year I jsut purchased a tag, but there is no time like the present right?


Hi, I'm from Canada too. If it's not too much trouble please PM meet too! Thanks!


----------



## jlipton

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


Sorry for the repetition here. I live in California and I'm looking to buy a Speedmaster from an authorized dealer via mail, and I'd like to buy from someone who offers the previously mentioned 30% discount.

Could someone email the name of such an AD to me? Also, if I received the watch by mail, would it be any problem to get the band adjusted locally? Thanks.


----------



## wml

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM's sent. Good luck, gentlemen.


----------



## alpha9

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'd appreciate a PM of an online AD. Is there such an authorized dealer online?


----------



## jj3600

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi Could someone PM me this info as well as I am looking for a 3820.50.26

:thanks


----------



## boyimace

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Just to let you know, I spoke to our favourite AD yesterday and he is a very nice man, sorting everything out for my new PO, I can't wait!! Just got to pay for it now!


----------



## pol3259

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

*Hi there. Likewise, I am in the market for my first Omega. Could someone forward me the AD information please and thank you?*


----------



## jwrussell

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I have to ask for the same favor. Can someone PM me the info?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nordicbeast

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



boyimace said:


> Just to let you know, I spoke to our favourite AD yesterday and he is a very nice man, sorting everything out for my new PO, I can't wait!! Just got to pay for it now!


As per my other thread...he's a great guy and really works with you to make sure that you get what you want. Can't say enough good things about him!:-!


----------



## lhsa

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

can someone pm me the AD info as well?:thanks


----------



## Evil_Alien

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

In fact there is a list of ADs on the omega website. They all cook with water, and they are preselected by omega. None of those will sell You a watch with a 30% or more discount, most of them will offer You a discount of some sort, dependíng on country, tax situation, that may vary between 5% and 20%. Those dealers will also offer service, handling of watches, which have to visit a certified repaircenter, band replacement and other things. Furthermore You can try different watches before You buy them, receive advice on models, get the benefit of their experience (not everyone has that though) and the security of buying a regular watch, that does not come from a burglary or is not a second hand watch refreshed like new. They all come with a serial number on the case and in the movement, and they come with an official 2 year warranty.
Demanding a higher discount is not a thing, that a regular business, that has to finance a stock, has the risk for that stock, has to finance staff, decoration, security measures and service can be asked for. Everyone has to live in a not really friendly business athmosphere, with preassure from agents on the calculation, taxpayments and preassure from unions on wages of employees.
I have seen many fake watches so far, on a Breitling forum, it has taken nearly 3 weeks, until we finally found out, the watch a member has bought is a fake...
I had an omega fake in my hands, where I could only see the difference, when I put the original next to it and opend both. The buyer has bought it of one of the "trusted" internet sellers (one of the biggest) for 40% off the retail price.

Everyone who is offering You better deals is either trying to ripp You off, going out of business soon (so expect no service) or a completely stupid idiot, who cannot calculate...

BG
Thomas (AD)


----------



## Jake E

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm sorry but I have to disagree with the previous poster's assumptions that an AD willing to discount over 20% is either "trying to rip you off, going out of business soon or a completely stupid idiot". I have seen this attitude before with ADs unwilling to discount beyond 10-15%; while I respect an ADs decision to discount their timepieces however they would like (or not at all if they see fit) I can not condone or support the bashing of dealers who choose to take a lower margins and pass higher discounts on to the consumer.

I have purchased 5 Omegas and 2 TAGs from the same authorized dealer over the past couple of years. The discounts have always exceeded the 20% mark and there are no signs that he is going out of business, trying to rip me off or in any way stupid. He is a fellow watch enthusiast who takes pride in his business and the products that he sells. He is knowledgeable, friendly and more than willing to spend an hour or so just discussing watch trends or products he's had the opportunity to sample. When something new comes in he calls me and lets me know. None of this behavior fits the profile of some one trying to swindle the customer by offering them better discounts&#8230; that doesn't even make sense.

I also disagree with the 'all ADs are the same' same mentality. Maybe the selection process is more stringent over seas but in the States there are at least a couple large chains that sell Omegas with almost zero knowledge of the product (Jared and Ben Bridge come to mind). These ADs sell watches based upon the strength of their company's name and not because of the level of service that they provide.

I do not buy grey market as I understand that doing so poses certain risks to me as a consumer. Having said that I would be just as unlikely to buy form an authorized dealer that saw fit to justify their pricing by bashing and disparaging other authorized dealers.

Jacob


----------



## Trojan

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Jake E said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree with the previous poster's assumptions that an AD willing to discount over 20% is either "trying to rip you off, going out of business soon or a completely stupid idiot". I have seen this attitude before with ADs unwilling to discount beyond 10-15%; while I respect an ADs decision to discount their timepieces however they would like (or not at all if they see fit) I can not condone or support the bashing of dealers who choose to take a lower margins and pass higher discounts on to the consumer.
> 
> I have purchased 5 Omegas and 2 TAGs from the same authorized dealer over the past couple of years. The discounts have always exceeded the 20% mark and there are no signs that he is going out of business, trying to rip me off or in any way stupid. He is a fellow watch enthusiast who takes pride in his business and the products that he sells. He is knowledgeable, friendly and more than willing to spend an hour or so just discussing watch trends or products he's had the opportunity to sample. When something new comes in he calls me and lets me know. None of this behavior fits the profile of some one trying to swindle the customer by offering them better discounts&#8230; that doesn't even make sense.
> 
> I also disagree with the 'all ADs are the same' same mentality. Maybe the selection process is more stringent over seas but in the States there are at least a couple large chains that sell Omegas with almost zero knowledge of the product (Jared and Ben Bridge come to mind). These ADs sell watches based upon the strength of their company's name and not because of the level of service that they provide.
> 
> I do not buy grey market as I understand that doing so poses certain risks to me as a consumer. Having said that I would be just as unlikely to buy form an authorized dealer that saw fit to justify their pricing by bashing and disparaging other authorized dealers.
> 
> Jacob


To follow up on Jacob's thoughts, perhaps there's a reason that someone has earned the nickname here and elsewhere of "our favorite dealer." John


----------



## sprocket

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi Could someone PM me this info as well as I might be looking at a Speedy

thanks


----------



## winter07

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can you also PM your favorite AD. Appreciate!


----------



## DV8ED

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I spoke with the forum favorite AD earlier and what a great experience. Very nice people with great deals.

Only problem is there are only 3 of what i want left in stock and i was hoping to hold out for another month! :think:


----------



## Watchdog

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



DV8ED said:


> I spoke with the forum favorite AD earlier and what a great experience. Very nice people with great deals.
> 
> Only problem is there are only 3 of what i want left in stock and i was hoping to hold out for another month! :think:


Unless the watch in question is discontinued, the AD can always order the item for you. Even if its discontinued, sometimes ADs can still source the item by swapping stock or purchasing it from another AD. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I sent PM's with referrals to everyone here from *alpha9* to *winter07*. If I missed anyone, just send me an e-mail or PM.

-John


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Evil_Alien said:


> In fact there is a list of ADs on the omega website. They all cook with water, and they are preselected by omega. None of those will sell You a watch with a 30% or more discount, most of them will offer You a discount of some sort, dependíng on country, tax situation, that may vary between 5% and 20%. Those dealers will also offer service, handling of watches, which have to visit a certified repaircenter, band replacement and other things. Furthermore You can try different watches before You buy them, receive advice on models, get the benefit of their experience (not everyone has that though) and the security of buying a regular watch, that does not come from a burglary or is not a second hand watch refreshed like new. They all come with a serial number on the case and in the movement, and they come with an official 2 year warranty.
> Demanding a higher discount is not a thing, that a regular business, that has to finance a stock, has the risk for that stock, has to finance staff, decoration, security measures and service can be asked for. Everyone has to live in a not really friendly business athmosphere, with preassure from agents on the calculation, taxpayments and preassure from unions on wages of employees.
> I have seen many fake watches so far, on a Breitling forum, it has taken nearly 3 weeks, until we finally found out, the watch a member has bought is a fake...
> I had an omega fake in my hands, where I could only see the difference, when I put the original next to it and opend both. The buyer has bought it of one of the "trusted" internet sellers (one of the biggest) for 40% off the retail price.
> 
> Everyone who is offering You better deals is either trying to ripp You off, going out of business soon (so expect no service) or a completely stupid idiot, who cannot calculate...
> 
> BG
> Thomas (AD)


I suspect that the US market is a bit different than the Austrian market, which is why you seem so certain that you can't get more than a 20% discount from a legitimate authorized retailer in Austria. I and dozens of other forum members can tell you with 100% certainty that this is *NOT *the case here in the US. Many of us have purchased watches from brick and mortar, legitimate AD's and received more than 20% off. Your comments about discounts may be true in Austria and other markets, but they don't apply here in the US. Dealer cost on a watch is 55% of MSRP, so a high volume retailer has more "wiggle room" than 20%.

-John


----------



## Evil_Alien

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hey, I want that discount as well!

For me, its 48% of Retail, but 20% tax included....

BG
Thomas


----------



## jwrussell

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

My thanks to everyone who responded (three of you!).


----------



## DV8ED

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Watchdog said:


> Unless the watch in question is discontinued, the AD can always order the item for you. Even if its discontinued, sometimes ADs can still source the item by swapping stock or purchasing it from another AD. Good luck with your purchase.


The watch is discontinued but our forum AD has an order in for 15 more. hard to say how many, if any, he will get though.

There were 3 left yesterday, and I bought the last one this morning.

2254.50


----------



## Honeywatch

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I know this is crazy but could you please send me the details of the most trusted AD? Thanks.


----------



## kennethdarling

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

May I have the info as well, please?

Thanks in advance!

Best regards,
Kenneth


----------



## dave43

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get the info too? Thanks


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Honeywatch said:


> I know this is crazy but could you please send me the details of the most trusted AD? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



kennethdarling said:


> May I have the info as well, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kenneth


 PM sent.


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



dave43 said:


> Could I get the info too? Thanks


 PM sent.


----------



## furrynyy23

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can some kind soul PM me the AD info and expected discount off list? I have also been looking at a Breitling for my dad - folks on that forum have not sent me any info - anyone here have an AD rec for them as well? Thanks.


----------



## dave43

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Is it rude to ask the favorite AD for more then 30% If you asked for 35% would he be offended? I'm not familiar with how price structuring at AD works. I read somewhere that AD's buy Omegas @ 55% off cost. At 35% the AD would still net 20%...is that too little? Honestly 30% sounds good as I walked into my local Jewlers and they only offered 15% off...but that was without haggling.


----------



## spogehead

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Upto you - I didn't as he provides excellent service and I'm not greedy;-)

30% is a fantastic deal especially for such a good service and the man is a pleasure to deal with


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



dave43 said:


> Is it rude to ask the favorite AD for more then 30% If you asked for 35% would he be offended? I'm not familiar with how price structuring at AD works. I read somewhere that AD's buy Omegas @ 55% off cost. At 35% the AD would still net 20%...is that too little? Honestly 30% sounds good as I walked into my local Jewlers and they only offered 15% off...but that was without haggling.


Interesting, as I heard that the mark down to the AD in the US is 45%, so they pay 55% of the MSRP. If anyone can confirm either of these figures or throw another into the pot, fire away!

No matter, I wouldn't even ask. This guy has performed above and beyond in accommodating the WUS and TZ gang. I'm interested in our guy remaining in business. He knows what his overhead is and what he needs to do to keep his nose above the water. That's good enough for me! :-!


----------



## dave43

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Thanks for the replies. 30% off is a great deal and I wouldn't want to jeapordize the relationship he has with this forum for a measly 5%.


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



beamon said:


> Interesting, as I heard that the mark down to the AD in the US is 45%, so they pay 55% of the MSRP. If anyone can confirm either of these figures or throw another into the pot, fire away!
> 
> No matter, I wouldn't even ask. This guy has performed above and beyond in accommodating the WUS and TZ gang. I'm interested in our guy remaining in business. He knows what his overhead is and what he needs to do to keep his nose above the water. That's good enough for me! :-!


I can confirm that. Dealer cost is 55% *OF* MSRP, not 55% *off* of MSRP. Dealer cost had been 50% of MSRP until the 2004 price increase. That year Omega raised both consumer prices and dealer cost.

So, with a 30% discount, the AD makes 15% "profit", though obviously some of that goes to cover the operating costs of his business (i.e. overhead).

-John


----------



## atlantaken

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Would you be able to kindly PM me our favorite AD info as well? Thanks in advance!

:thanks
Ken


----------



## John Rochowicz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



atlantaken said:


> Would you be able to kindly PM me our favorite AD info as well? Thanks in advance!
> 
> :thanks
> Ken


I just sent you a PM with the details.

-John


----------



## DV8ED

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



dave43 said:


> Is it rude to ask the favorite AD for more then 30% If you asked for 35% would he be offended? I'm not familiar with how price structuring at AD works. I read somewhere that AD's buy Omegas @ 55% off cost. At 35% the AD would still net 20%...is that too little? Honestly 30% sounds good as I walked into my local Jewlers and they only offered 15% off...but that was without haggling.


Tax needs to be considered here as well as our forum AD spares us that cost as well.

Considering the discount, and the fast curtious service....he's got my business for a time to come!


----------



## eyustfu

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can i please get the info too?


----------



## Velocitired

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



John Rochowicz said:


> I just sent you a PM with the details.
> 
> -John


Kindly PM me the favorite AD info, I can't wait to contact them. Thanks!


----------



## xzl65b

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am also interested in AD info. I only have one local AD and do not want to give them my business.


----------



## shadowcoder

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Good evening all.

Could someone PM me the details of the forum's favorite AD
as well?

So far I have been admiring Omegas as a non-registered visitor
to this forum but since my wife has been pregnant with our
2nd kid and has expressed a wish for the Iris 1376.79.00 I
decided that it may be time for me as well to step out of my
Seiko "bubble" :-d

:thanks in advance.

Nick.-


----------



## chmb1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I don't have an AD within 100 miles.

Can I get the PM with the name also.

Thanks, Chris
:thanks


----------



## 2b4

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Sorry to ask....but can I get it as well?


----------



## winterslwall

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm sure you're sick of all of the requests by now, but could I get that info as well? Thanks.


----------



## Carl.1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

This thread keeps going on and on doesn't it?

I am looking for another Seamaster, could you please pm me with the details too?

Much obliged. Carl


----------



## led2989

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am also looking into purchasing my first Omega,

Sorry to ask again, but could someone kindly PM the AD's info?

Thank you,


----------



## Ginny

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Yup ... me too, please! I need my new SMP by Thanksgiving.


----------



## dave43

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I forgot to ask our favorite AD when i talked to him yesterday. Does he accept Visa?


----------



## DV8ED

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



dave43 said:


> I forgot to ask our favorite AD when i talked to him yesterday. Does he accept Visa?


Yes, he sure does.


----------



## kphelan

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Is there a prize for being the 709th person to ask for the AD's info?????

I'm in the market for a SMP and would appreciate a PM as well.

Thanks much.


----------



## bayvillian516

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

been lurking for awhile and just found this thread before going to bed 1:55 am (whats wrong with me lol)

could someone pm with AD info

also if anyone could answer

with this discount would I be able to get a planet ocean
for $2,000 or less?

great forum btw


----------



## pakupakuman

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone PM or e-mail me the contact as well? Interested in a Speedie. Thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## joseph p

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

i also would like this information.:-!


----------



## WONGGEI

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would like to get in on this as well!


----------



## jhowton

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would also appreciate a PM also. Additionally if someone knows of an AD who also sells Breitling I would appreciate that also.

TIA

Jamie


----------



## gburrell

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jhowton said:


> I would also appreciate a PM also. Additionally if someone knows of an AD who also sells Breitling I would appreciate that also.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Jamie


Me too thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## ariba

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Would you also pm that information please. Thanks. Fer


----------



## ariba

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

would you be so kind to pm me favorite authorized dealers.
Thanks
Fer


----------



## rsl

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

just got my watch, highly recommended dealer


----------



## CPTL

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would also like the info on the AD. Thanks.


----------



## bermudaderek

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I might not be doing this right, it is my first post. Can someone please send me the names of a good AD I am driving myself mad on the internet with info overload all over the place. This website is excellant and thank you to all whose forums I read with informaiton on the Speedmaster.


----------



## jpresley

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can I bother someone to please send me the contact info? I would appreciate the assistance. Thanks.


----------



## IN2VTEC

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm in Oklahoma and there's no AD around here..can you guys PM me the info as well? =)

I'm looking to buy the PO 42mm black bezel stainless steel ASAP. It's much too high in Dallas, TX at most of the places..I talked one dealer down to $2500 no tax..but it's on backorder 4-6 weeks now...and I'm not sure I can wait that long. Any info that would help ..I would greatly appreciate! |>


----------



## IN2VTEC

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

BEST THREAD EVER! My watch will be here by this Thursday or Friday..woohoo! :-!


----------



## Berrenger

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Add me to the list of people looking for good AD referrals. I'm in the market for my first Speedy. Thank you.


----------



## DV8ED

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



IN2VTEC said:


> BEST THREAD EVER! My watch will be here by this Thursday or Friday..woohoo! :-!


Glad you got what you. Our AD will certainly have more of my business going forward as well.


----------



## phidailo

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

My first post! I would like a PM for an AD as well. Thank you in advance


----------



## grepmat

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

O.k., I'd like to play too.

Please email the super-secret A.D.

Thank you.


----------



## WONGGEI

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Do you guys know if this AD will give similar discounts on other brands?


----------



## smca

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm also interested in an AD who will discount purchase of a PO at more favorable pricing than a local dealer. PM appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Watchdog

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM Sent!


----------



## vitacura

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Does the AD you guys are all mentioning also carry Rolex or just Omega?


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

He does carry other lines but not Rolex.

Fr. John+


----------



## klin

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would like to have the info on the AD. Looking to get the planet ocean chrono......


----------



## ukgaz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM would be appreciated here as well. Looking at a PO


----------



## Raul1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could a kind person pm me this info as well?


----------



## jhawk65807

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Just ordered my first Omega (2254.50). Wednesday can't get here soon enough!  
_
Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship_...

EDITED:11.17.07


----------



## gvmichel

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



klin said:


> I would like to have the info on the AD. Looking to get the planet ocean chrono......


Done |>


----------



## gvmichel

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



ukgaz said:


> PM would be appreciated here as well. Looking at a PO





Raul1 said:


> Could a kind person pm me this info as well?


Done too |>


----------



## not2bright

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



gvmichel said:


> Done too |>


I hate to be asking on my first post but could someone kindly PM me the friendly AD info? :-!

I'm deciding between the 3220.50 and the 3210.50. What the friendly AD has in stock may make the decision for me.


----------



## vitacura

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Just ordered my Omega from the AD mentioned. Thanks for sharing the info, saved me a bundle!! Can't wait to get it wednesday!


----------



## Biggie_Robs

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm interested in a speedy pro. Could a kind soul let me in on this quality AD? Thanks! :-!


----------



## *JackBurton*

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM info for this AD I'm looking to buy a 2254.


----------



## not2bright

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



not2bright said:


> I hate to be asking on my first post but could someone kindly PM me the friendly AD info? :-!
> 
> I'm deciding between the 3220.50 and the 3210.50. What the friendly AD has in stock may make the decision for me.


I purchased a 3220.50 from the favorite AD today!

I'll post again when I receive the watch. So far, so good!


----------



## jhawk65807

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

My watch [2254.50] arrived today (a day earlier than expected!  ) and I am SOOO happy!

Couple of quick pics:


----------



## madwrstler

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Looking to purchase my first Omega Seamaster. Please send me the contact info on the AD also. Thank you!


----------



## PolishX

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I will say I was apprehensive about dealing with an AD on the other side of north america (im in alaska) . he quickly put my fears to rest and helped me select an Omega that would suit me better than the Speedy Pro I was going to get ( got a 45.5 Orange PO) . shipped it next day air and phone call follow up to make sure it was correct and safely here .... I will be buying all my Omegas through him ... Top notch 100% professional


----------



## not2bright

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



not2bright said:


> I purchased a 3220.50 from the favorite AD today!
> 
> I'll post again when I receive the watch. So far, so good!


I received the 3220.50 Speedy Day/Date today (ordered yesterday around Noon). The watch is factory fresh and complete in the white outer box, Red inner box, 3 cards (International Omega Warranty, Chronometer Certificate, Pictograms), User Manual, receipt, and all serial numbers matching on the box, warranty, and watch.

I couldn't be happier with this AD. :-!


----------



## *JackBurton*

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Got mine today -it's unreal thank you so much!!!


----------



## Torrid

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jhawk65807 said:


>


Damn I wish I had one. I know if I would have bought one of these instead of the 2531 I wouldn't have ever sold it.


----------



## TM1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone PM me the info as well, thanks a lot.


----------



## spino

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I hate to be asking anything on my first post but could someone kindly PM me the friendly AD info?


----------



## scotty1007

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could somebody please PM the info to me too, I was going to get a Tag, But fell for the Seamaster Pro:thanks


----------



## spogehead

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



TM1 said:


> Could someone PM me the info as well, thanks a lot.





spino said:


> I hate to be asking anything on my first post but could someone kindly PM me the friendly AD info?





scotty1007 said:


> Could somebody please PM the info to me too, I was going to get a Tag, But fell for the Seamaster Pro:thanks


All sent..... good luck


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

At the request of my favorite AD, the only information I am authorized to provide in the future is his name and telephone number.

I will not quote prices or discounts even via PM or email. It is incumbent upon you to work these details out personally with my AD when you speak with him.

Nor will I post any response to any requests on the forum such as "PM sent". I may or may not respond to publicly posted requests (I sometimes overlook them) but I will respond to all I receive via PM.

I do not presume that my favorite AD to be your favorite AD or even "our favorite AD." There are many good ones out there that deserve consideration as well. All I know is that during my five years of dealing with this AD, I have never been disappointed in his pricing nor his knowledge and service.

Fr. John+


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Yep. What Fr. John said. I also talked to the AD that we are calling "our favorite AD", and I have changed the wording that I use when I refer someone to include only the AD's name, and 800 phone number. That means no company name, address or expected discount.

Hope all of you, when referring, will comply with this AD's wishes.


----------



## bojocon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would like the contact info for an AD to buy the Seamaster 2220.80. Please PM me and thanks.


----------



## vitacura

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



bojocon said:


> I would like the contact info for an AD that discounts 30% the Seamaster 2220.80. Please PM me and thanks.


I just purchased that very same watch from him! If you choose to do the same you will be very happy! :-!


----------



## mjk

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



bojocon said:


> I would like the contact info for an AD that discounts 30% the Seamaster 2220.80. Please PM me and thanks.


I'd like the AD's name and 800# too. Please PM me. Thks.


----------



## watchfan2007

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jpresley said:


> Can I bother someone to please send me the contact info? I would appreciate the assistance. Thanks.


Please PM me the AD as well.

Thanks!


----------



## montre

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Greetings, could a kind soul PM me the AD information as well?

Many thanks!

This thread motivated me into my first post after much lurking.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

There is definitely an echo in here. May I also have the AD information?

Thanks.


----------



## HungryEyes

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi
Could I get a PM on the AD as well please. Its holiday season and I cant wait to get me one of these beauties.. thanks!


----------



## vitacura

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Wow! Our favorite AD seems to be getting alot of business! Good for him!
I am curious, does he browse the forums here or post at all? He is getting excellent recommendations by everyone!


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



vitacura said:


> I am curious, does he browse the forums here or post at all? He is getting excellent recommendations by everyone!


His statements to me, recently, have led me to infer that he has read TZ, but not regularly. (He's a very busy guy and not particularly keen on sitting at a computer) During my last contact, though, he said that with the input he's gettng from WUS he'll have to "have a look at it sometime".

I seriously doubt that he's registered and posts on any watch board, but again, that's only my take based on what he's said and how he said it. Though he is willing to talk, I generally do not engage him for very long. I order, give him the payment info and get out! Seems the proper way to do it with a guy that's hustling!


----------



## Troyski

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me the info as well, could always use a good deal. Thanks kindly.


----------



## fonsy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Looking to make a couple purchases.. someone please PM me our AD!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## csimmons

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me the contact info for our favorite AD ...much appreciated Thx
Am lusting for a new Seamaster


----------



## pharwatch

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Great forum and thread.
Could you please PM me his contact info also? I am actually looking for an X-33. Do you think there any chance he could trade for one?


----------



## wisediver

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can I have the details too please?

I'm assuming this is a US dealer (I'm from the UK) but I can work that out b-)

Cheers.


----------



## Emzy

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am too looking for a good AD to buy me a new Omega.

Could someone please send me a PM with the information.

I'll share the info with the newbies that come after me 

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Raul1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Does this dealer ship to Europe (Sweden)?


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Raul1 said:


> Does this dealer ship to Europe (Sweden)?


Yes, he ships world wide.

Fr. John+


----------



## blokejoneserd

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, Ive been scouting a Speedmaster Professional. Could someone PM me the info for this source? Sounds like a great AD........

I appreciate any support that can be provided.

Bloke


----------



## drej

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could anyone be so kind to PM me the AD's contact info as well? Great!
I'd like to check what he can do on a Speedmaster 50th Anniversary...


----------



## neb-t

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hey, I would also like to get a good deal on my next Aqua Terra.


----------



## Sean77

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Someone please message me. I need an AD to purchase a Speedmaster Day Date.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone please PM me the info as well?
I'd love to add a PO to my wrist!


----------



## gmdoctor

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

can someone pm me with this info please. greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Jack

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Many thanks to those that have propogated this invaluable information! Without you WUS wouldn't be as great as it is. Cheers.

Any UK members order from the AD, and can tell me how long it took to arrive here upon payment? I'd rather bug you guys about it than the AD as I'm not quite ready yet.


----------



## tech_controller

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can you PM me his name and number....especially since he ships world wide...

cheers
:thanks


----------



## v1.1

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hello, can someone pm me also with this info please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rumz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Sorry guys could someone PM me as well....im looking into the "great white".

Thanks!


----------



## scm64

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Well this is a crazy thread, but timely, as I am turning my attention to Omega, and would like a reputable AD.

So Count me as requesting a PM. Thanks

p.s. I am in the US. Thanks


----------



## JCicc

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could you please PM me too. Thanks.


----------



## anthonyc

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

can someone send me a pm also, im looking to make my first omega purchase!


----------



## punch

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I'm looking for a GMT, i'd love a PM as well. Thanks fellas.


----------



## davidfdowning

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

It was shipped via a normal courier and took the typical couple of days it would take from the US.  No surprises.

gl

Dave


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Besides what Fr. John and I wrote in our posts quoted below, I, personally, am tightening my parameters a bit in making the referral.

I notice that the vast majority of requests for the referral are coming from folk who have just registered and this is their first or second post to the board. I suspect that they have been lurking and the idea of a "deal" is what propelled them into registering. That's fine and all quite proper, but doggone it, I feel that some vesting in the board should be apparent before the referral is made.

Right or wrong, that's my opinion, therefore, my future referrals will only go to those that have shown some activity on the board as evidenced by their post count being well above one! Call it a pre screen for the AD if you will.

Cheers and Beers!



jmsrolls said:


> At the request of my favorite AD, the only information I am authorized to provide in the future is his name and telephone number.
> 
> I will not quote prices or discounts even via PM or email. It is incumbent upon you to work these details out personally with my AD when you speak with him.
> 
> Nor will I post any response to any requests on the forum such as "PM sent". I may or may not respond to publicly posted requests (I sometimes overlook them) but I will respond to all I receive via PM.
> 
> I do not presume that my favorite AD to be your favorite AD or even "our favorite AD." There are many good ones out there that deserve consideration as well. All I know is that during my five years of dealing with this AD, I have never been disappointed in his pricing nor his knowledge and service.
> 
> Fr. John+





beamon said:


> Yep. What Fr. John said. I also talked to the AD that we are calling "our favorite AD", and I have changed the wording that I use when I refer someone to include only the AD's name, and 800 phone number. That means no company name, address or expected discount.
> 
> Hope all of you, when referring, will comply with this AD's wishes.


----------



## Just Steve

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Morning Rodger, I couldn't agree with you more. I have been kicking the idea around about getting my daughter a watch as a graduation gift. I wouldn't think about bothering our fav AD until I am ready to pull the trigger and I hope others that have been given this referal feel the same. As much as I would like to spread the word, I have been very causious giving out this info on the fav AD and I hope the folks I gave it out to are not on a fishing expedition. On another note has our AD settled into his new home?


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Just Steve said:


> Morning Rodger, I couldn't agree with you more. I have been kicking the idea around about getting my daughter a watch as a graduation gift.


"Great minds..."eh? I was just nosing around the Omega site looking at the ladies' offerings, too. Even though mommy isn't much of a watch person, I think maybe a nice Connie Double Eagle with MOP might be nice at Christmas. We'll see. :think:



Just Steve said:


> On another note has our AD settled into his new home?


Yes. Fr. John has recently talked to him and he's now comfortably ensconced in the new quarters and very happy  with the new modus operandi.


----------



## Just Steve

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I think mommy will like the Connie and as long as your playing Santa, I'll take a PO. Thanks for the info.


beamon said:


> "Great minds..."eh? I was just nosing around the Omega site looking at the ladies' offerings, too. Even though mommy isn't much of a watch person, I think maybe a nice Connie Double Eagle with MOP might be nice at Christmas. We'll see. :think:
> 
> Yes. Fr. John has recently talked to him and he's now comfortably in the new quarters and very happy  with the new modus operandi.


----------



## omega4me

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I hope it is just a copy and paste for those of you that have been helping the rest of us... That being said can someone copy and paste this great info for me. 
Thanks
TJ


----------



## mike585

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

hi! can someone also PM in the info on the AD also?

thanks!!!


----------



## beamon

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Just Steve said:


> I think mommy will like the Connie and as long as your playing Santa, I'll take a PO. Thanks for the info.


Darn it, Steve. I'm tapped out at the moment. Ok if I delay your PO until about March after the Christmas bills are paid? :-d


----------



## smo18

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Okay guys my interest has been peaked enough to finally register here. Been lurking for quite a while but this info has finally pushed me to register.

So can someone please PM me with this person's name and contact info?

Great site by the way!

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## JCicc

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can someone be kind enough to share the contact info with me. I'm shopping for a planet ocean and this will be my first Omega.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lateapex

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please send me the info of the WUS Omega AD via pm as well. Looking for a Planet Ocean. Thanks in advance!:-!


----------



## fishofsteel

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Any chance I could get a PM with a UK or ship to UK dealer that'll do me a nice discount on a rubber strap please.

Cheers.


----------



## producer97

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

can you please PM me the favorite AD info? Thanks! Vic


----------



## Xaltotun

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Wow.... Lots of recently registered people here..... Quite a change of trend.... I hope this won't pose a problem for our AD.....


----------



## kingz489

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi can someone please pm the AD info please


----------



## jjmc2001

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I just wanted to thank erveryone who replied to me a few weeks ago for the referral. I just received an Omega for my daughter's 21 birthday. He actually tracked down a specific watch at Omega and got it in my hands in four days. Amazing service and a very nice gentleman to deal with. I will buy from him again. thanks again all of you.


----------



## osrf29

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I have been lurking for a year ....looking to pull the trigger on a Seamaster......AD help much appreciated.......thanks


----------



## frozenfire

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi guys, I am also on my way to hunt my first luxury watch now(especially omega) So, could anybody pm me the AD list too? another question maybe stupid, why people like jmsrolls, Andrés or John start a new thread with the favorite AD list. I think many people like me will appreciate it a lot and it will save you guy lots of trouble to pm us every time.


----------



## John_in_MA

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Never in my mind did I think my little thread would turn into the monster it has. I agree with what others have said about new posters getting the information.

Who knows what types of people have asked and received this info. Could it be other AD's wanting to know who it is? Possibly. could it be just people just kicking tires? Yes. Does all this effect his ability to do his job? Absolutely.

While I could see this one thread as being the largest thread to bring in former lurkers, I think it would be beneficial to all of us and the AD if it was deleted.


----------



## sjauch

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

This thread has caused me to wonder if it could be damaging to the AD if Omega found out.

I am greatful though that I recieved his info last year. I've bought all 3 of my Omega's from him.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Not to worry.

He has the matter under control.

Fr. John+


----------



## Coolhand68

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Can someone please PM me with an AD as well? I'm looking for a PO and I'm also curious if someone could tell me what to expect as a "best price" for the Speedmaster Pro 3570.50, thanks much.


----------



## omegawatchman

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I would like to request a PM with an AD. I'm looking to get a Planet Ocean *2200.50.00.*


----------



## dpo76

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could you PM me the AD as well?

Thank you.


----------



## northneighbour

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I hate this list and more to be the last ,but,could anbody PM me our favourite AD?Thank you so much:-!


----------



## pkeoghan

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could you please pm me the AD's contact details as well

thanks


----------



## Mike VR6

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, I am new here, was just doing a little bit of searching online and came across these forums. I am about to purchase an Aqua Terra co-axial, and am in need of finding the contact information for this AD that is highly spoken of. If someone could please PM me that information I would be highly grateful!


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

For the UK's favourite (soon will be) drop me a PM.


----------



## Shibumi

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone also PM me the AD's contact information?

Thanks, Shibumi


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Which one? UK or US?...


----------



## bobbyz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hey guys. Sorry to bug, but could someone PM me the info for this dealer in the US. I'm Canadian and would not mind saving a few bucks by purchasing from a US dealer.
Thanks in advance.
:thanks


----------



## Z06driver

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Ok, I give...any referral information would be greatly appreciated! Looking to get my son a white GMT. OBTW, great forum! I'm an Omega loyalist with an X-33 and SMP 2296.80. Thanks in advance! Cheers.

Tom


----------



## timetokill

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get a PM as well please - :thanks


----------



## wngsfn2

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Ditto that. This is my first post to this forum and it's to request a PM to get the info so that I can purchase more Omegas. I'm particularly interested in a Michael Schumacher Speedy.

Currently I own about 10 watches, two of which are Omegas. The limited edition Bond PO and the Bond 40th anniversary limited edition Seamaster.


----------



## jb

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Looking to purchase an Omega for my wife. I could REALLY use this information.

Please and thank you!:-!


----------



## punch

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Just a quick story.

A good friend of mine was in the market for a SMP and had been shopping around. I gave him the information for the AD (that this thread is about) and while my friend was a little cautious he called anyways. He was a little worried because I found his information "on the internet".

Well to keep this story short after speaking with the AD, my friend tells me immediately that not only was he a pleasure to talk with, his price was much lower then any of the omega dealers he had been to locally.

Needless to say he had a SMP sent overnight, received it today, and is one happy camper.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



punch said:


> Well to keep this story short after speaking with the AD, my friend tells me immediately that not only was he a pleasure to talk with, his price was much lower then any of the omega dealers he had been to locally.
> 
> Needless to say he had a SMP sent overnight, received it today, and is one happy camper.


That's why he has been my "AD of choice" for so many years. He never disappoints. :-!

Fr. John+


----------



## ruishen

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me with the info too, thanks in advance.


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

*UK*
*or*
*US?*
Thread merging is a baaaad idea! *:-d *


----------



## MathewsR

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I too would like a PM with the AD contact info.

Thanks in advance.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

*Which one?*


----------



## Shark_bite

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, I just joined this forum, but I've been spying on you guys for weeks. I'm interested in getting a Speedy Pro, and I'd love it if someone would PM me the US AD's information. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Deacon629

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hi, just joined the forum great place, have recently been given an omega as a present and I'm totally hooked, could someone one please PM me the ADs information and does he ship overseas, thanks in advance.


----------



## gschnuck

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get a PM on how to contact "favorite AD" please. Just looked at a SMP and I'm smitten

regards and happy New Year
G.


----------



## firemedic1171

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I get the forum AD PM'd to me please thanks!


----------



## scottjal

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please PM me as well. Thank you.


----------



## fishrising

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



winterslwall said:


> I'm sure you're sick of all of the requests by now, but could I get that info as well? Thanks.


Sorry, can someone pm me with the info as well? Thanks!


----------



## bauerbach

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

me also... if possible. Im just a tire kicker, planned on a tag, but if the deal is right, maybe Ill step up.


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

*UK
or*
*US?*


----------



## Z06driver

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Eagle said:


> *UK*
> *or*
> *US?*


I'm sure there is a UK "favorite AD"...but this thread is for US AD recommendation. However, I've seen some members have watches delivered to their hotels while traveling in the US...just do a search. OBTW, very pleasant gentleman...one of the easiest transactions I've ever conducted. "Great White" was delivered within couple of days of phone call. Good Luck!


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Z06driver said:


> ...but this thread is for US AD recommendation.


Not according to the moderators, it isn't...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=654689#post654689

_


----------



## Z06driver

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Eagle said:


> Not according to the moderators, it isn't...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=654689#post654689
> 
> _


Eagle-My bad...I hadn't looked far enough back to see what has transpired. When I jumped into this thread a little over a week ago I was PM'd a US recommendation. Might have been easier to separate threads according to regional recommendations...oh well. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Hey, no worries - I was just as confused over the thread-merge!  It's not helping people.


----------



## eptaz

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Eagle said:


> Hey, no worries - I was just as confused over the thread-merge!  It's not helping people.


Sorry to make it tough on ya, Eagle. To be honest, I haven't checked this thread in months.

I'm just trying to avoid two of these threads being regularly bumped. I'll change the subject line, to instruct people to mention where they're located.

eric


----------



## scottjal

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Thanks all, I got the info I wanted.


----------



## Eagle

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



eptaz said:


> I'll change the subject line, to instruct people to mention where they're located.


b-) :-!


----------



## pentiumqaz

Hi can you please *pm *the fav. dealer of the board? I am from california and planning to buy a omega speedmaster date. can't wait to share my photos! love the forum!


----------



## pentiumqaz

_* Hi can you please pm the fav. dealer of the board? I am from california and planning to buy a omega speedmaster date. can't wait to share my photos! love the forum!*_


----------



## doggo

Hi,

Been watching this board for a while, looking to get my first Seamaster (2220-80). I live in Ohio. Would really appreciate a PM regarding the AD mentioned in this thread.

Regards,
Doggo


----------



## dalamar70

To help keep this thread running, I'd also like the contact info for the favorite AD. My nicest watch up till now is an Invicta 8926 and it's time for me to move up in this world! b-) Thanks!


----------



## NoahKaatz

I'd appreciate a PM for this too. Thanks.


----------



## jasonst

Hi I live in Shropshire in the UK and am ready (finally!) to buy a Seamaster 300M Quartz 2221.80.

RRP is £1000 here so anything more than 20% discount would be appreciated.

Could someone PM their favorite dealer or suggest otherwise?

Much appreciated


----------



## jasonst

Hi I live in Shropshire in the UK and am ready (finally!) to buy a Seamaster 300M Quartz 2221.80.

RRP is £1000 here so anything more than 20% discount would be appreciated.

Could someone PM their favorite dealer or suggest otherwise?

Much appreciated


----------



## Eagle

Done.


----------



## eamonn

I'd like this information as well please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dalton

I've decided that crown mouldings will not bring me nearly as much joy as a Speedmaster. Might I request the contact information for our favourite AD? I live in Vancouver, BC, Canada.

Thanks in advance!

|> I love this forum.


----------



## wannabelean

Could you guys send me the info too abt this mystery AD? Im based in the United Arab Emirates. Thanks!


----------



## bandityo

can someone give me the US AD as well?

Thanks,

David


----------



## OutaFocus

Hello, I just purchased my first Omega (2225.80) and I would like a Speedmaster. 

Would someone please send me the name of this AD? 

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## widget

Me too!!! He asks sheepishly :-!!!!!! In the market for a SP or a PO. A "good price" should tilt the scale so the watch slides off and onto my wrist! 

Thanks

BTW (US AD)


----------



## buzst

Please send the name here as well. located in NH USA

Thank You

Buzst


----------



## jakesdad

Also new to the forum, just got myself a SMP (2554) and love it. Already looking for my next purchase hopefully a speedy. A pm with the forums favorite AD would help me a lot.

Cheers in advance. |>


----------



## choariwap

someone please send a pm my way too, might pick one up when im in the states


----------



## Marce

Would someone please PM me the name of this AD? I'm in Virginia and looking to buy my first Seamaster 2225.80

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mozart15

Me too pretty please. I am in Sydney


----------



## fljarg

This rock!, even though Im not even close to the US , Im already planning my business trip to NY so I was thinking on getting my first SMP. PM with the AD info most than welcome!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## WJW

Please PM me too. Looking for a good deal on an Deville Coaxial.

WJW


----------



## AMCBIKER

I would be most grateful for the AD information. I live in the U.K.

Thanks:thanks


----------



## Dr.K

I'm in the Bay Area in Northern California. Would love to pick up a PO chronograph from an AD at a good discount. Please PM me the recommendation also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bablo

I am in the UK in 2 weeks and I want to buy the 2254.50. 
John, I need your help with that AD list. Can you PM it to me please?

Any ideas about how I can get a very good discount? What is a reasonable price to pay for this watch? Can't wait to get my hands on one...


----------



## mab4410

I also would like the name of our favorite AD. Do they repair as well?


----------



## ajc2003

I would also like to receive information about this dealer. Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## el.caudillo

Hi everybody, new here and looking to take the plunge for my first "real" watch. Definitely hoping to go Omega. I'd appreciate the info as well! Thanks a lot.


----------



## bostonian007

Hi there,
I am in the Boston area and looking for a big size PO. Please send me the AD info. Much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## koops

I would also liked PM. I live in Pittsburgh and in the market. Thanks. Evan


----------



## aress

I would also like to receive a PM with contact info for the AD. I live in the San Diego area.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Dr No

I'd really appreciate the contact info for the AD too. I'm looking to buy a new PO and haven't been able to find many good ones locally. Located in Kansas.

Thanks


----------



## kontai69

I also would like info on the AD.  I live near Sacramento California. I'm in the market for a Speedy Pro Moon watch.


----------



## OmegaSeiko

Hello everyone. After reading a LOT about Omega's online, I have finally made the decision to get one. I am interested in the Speedmaster Date (new model COSC). Unfortunately, these haven't seemed to hit the used marketplace yet, and I am considering going AD. So far, I have had local offers of 15% off, + tax here in Atlanta (US). If it is not too much trouble, I would love a reference. I hope my low post count will not hurt me, as I have just registered recently (no more lurking). It is to my intention to bother the AD, as if what everyone else says is true, I plan on following through with my purchase in the very near future (Signing bonus burning a hole in my pocket I guess). 

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## afjag

Can someone PM me the AD info as well. Thanks.


----------



## Mok

Hi, can I get a PM for our "Favorite AD" as well? I'm interested in getting a 2220.80 as well.. Canadians how was this experience for you (duty or any other unexpected charges)?


----------



## ziegel

Hello,:-!

My first post her though I've been lurking for a while. I'm in the UK and after a 2254.50.00, would someone be kind enough to PM me the details of the Forum Favourite AD in the UK? 

Many thanks


----------



## rcantor

Looking for a PO!!! Any AD in Philly that discounts?


----------



## Achewon

My fiance is about ready to pick up a 2254.50 or a 2255.80 for our wedding. She was in a Tourneau about a half hour ago and they were trying to give her a one time offer of no tax and for the price of $2150. From what I can gather the forum favorite could probably do better, we are located in Miami. Would someone mind sending a PM with the info for the AD?

Thanks a bunch.

Bret


----------



## known_covered

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could someone also PM the name of the AD too?

Thank you much,
-D


----------



## Eagle

Where are you?....................


----------



## PShow

I also would like the name of our favorite AD. Located in Massachusetts! :thanks


----------



## born2defy

Been lurking and learning and ready to bring a speedy pro home with me to be mine forever. Would someone be so kind as to PM the forum favorite AD?


----------



## sgee

Could I get the name of the AD too? Located in San Jose, CA. Thanks! Looking for a Speedy Pro.


----------



## sinnman

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

hi, Looking for PO omega can some one let me know AD you recomend .
Thanks from Ireland

sinnman


----------



## mav

Let me know as well. I'm located in Los Angeles, looking to buy a Speedmaster Pro within the next week or so.


----------



## jblers

Would you please PM me with the AD info, as well? I live in Los Angeles, and I'm in the market for a Speedmaster Reduced (Ref. 3539.50). Any idea what a reasonable price for one is? I've seen it for $1600 from gray market dealers, though MSRP seems closer to $2500.


----------



## jmorgis

Can someone hook me up also? Im looking for a Speedy Pro, im in Jacksonville,FL

JM


----------



## HMS_Deptford

Looking for a Planet Ocean 42mm in Louisiana, USA -- please send AD info?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Aero_Dave

Can someone hook me up also? Im looking for a Speedy Pro, 3570.50
I'm in Mass.

Thanks, 
Dave...


----------



## PeterC

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I also would like the name of the favorite AD. I am living in The Netherlands and Romania, travelling to the US West Coast regularly... Thanks in advance!


----------



## fbp

Can I get the name of the dealer too please? I promise my future posts will be more worthwhile than this one!  FYI: I am im MI.


----------



## Watcheye

Hi, could I get a PM on the AD also.

Thank you,

Watcheye.


----------



## kinetic

Wow... long thread! If it's not too late, will someone PM me this info as well?

Thanks a lot.

Sam


----------



## cptenca

Please PM the AD, located in US


----------



## Strut99GT

I would like the information on the dealer as well, please. I'm located in the U.S.


----------



## Bongos

please forward me the US AD as well


----------



## SpringDriven

I would like to purchase a Titanium Omega at a realistic price. Used is ok too.

Could I have a PM as well please? 

USA


----------



## Jonmurgie

Could whoever drop me a PM with the US AD details please 

I know I'm in the UK but have a US base also...


----------



## OmegaSeiko

Just got my Speedy Date from the US Favorite AD. WOW! I was impatient, and he got it here at Ludicrous speed. Just letting anyone who could possibly still be on the fence know that this guy is legit, and an asset to this community.


----------



## osrf29

also looking for AD in ontario....thanks


----------



## ttobul

I'm in North Carolina - can someone PM me the appropriate AD information as well please.


----------



## SpringDriven

Still waiting on a PM please... 2 days... 

I am in Virginia...

Thanks. 

James

P.S. I have been taken care of... Thank you!


----------



## law

Long time reader, first time poster. Can I have the AD info as well? Virginia area if that matters...

Much thanks!


----------



## shane1

Me too, please. Thanks,

shane


----------



## Chaps

I'm in NC and would love the AD information. Thanks to the guys who don't mind spending countless time sending this to all of the Omega lovers.


----------



## policy guru

I'm in Boston and just purchased an AT (2504.50.00) from the local Tourneau. They had to get it shipped in from their Hawaii store (it was the last one left in their network) and now that I am waiting for it, I'm curious how much I could have saved from the Forum AD. Can someone please PM the dealer to me?

Thanks!


----------



## HMS_Deptford

Let me recommend our favorite AD without reservation, for what it's worth. A gentleman and businessman.


----------



## rdg238

I am in NC USA and would appreciate the info on the AD as well. Thanks for you assistance.


----------



## rogrog

Do we have a favourite AD here in the UK? :-s


----------



## falser

Interested in buying an SMP -- PM please?


----------



## stuartj

Looking for an AD that provides a good price and ships to Canada - PM please!


----------



## kenny6007

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



beamon said:


> Besides what Fr. John and I wrote in our posts quoted below, I, personally, am tightening my parameters a bit in making the referral.
> 
> I notice that the vast majority of requests for the referral are coming from folk who have just registered and this is their first or second post to the board. I suspect that they have been lurking and the idea of a "deal" is what propelled them into registering. That's fine and all quite proper, but doggone it, I feel that some vesting in the board should be apparent before the referral is made.
> 
> Right or wrong, that's my opinion, therefore, my future referrals will only go to those that have shown some activity on the board as evidenced by their post count being well above one! Call it a pre screen for the AD if you will.
> 
> Cheers and Beers!


great post and thread to a certain degree. i also got the referral from jmsrolls but through TZ and i've always had nothing but great but short conversations with the AD. i too only call when i'm ready to pull the trigger and take the price given to me (without trying to negotiate any more) because i know he gives a great price as well as me not having to pay sales tax. i've very glad i've had the opportunity to purchase from him as it's been nothing but pleasurable.


----------



## rgott

Can someone please send me the contact info of the forum's favorite AD? I live in Central California. TIA


----------



## stanislav

Favorite AD for Europe - PM? 10x


----------



## JamesD

I'd appreciate a PM with the information about the AD. I'm in Chicago and looking for a 2220.80.

Thank you!


----------



## Vhee

Hi! I'm looking to get a return engagement present for my future Fiance, a 2220.80. Could I please get the favorite AD info too? I just moved to Eastern Connecticut and no AD's for over a hour and a half from me according to Omega's website! Thanks!


----------



## yachtman

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Me too, please. Been going back and forth with Tag and Omega, have seen the light. Seamaster's for me.

Could you please send me the Omega AD info.

Much appreciated...


----------



## Joey_V

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Please pm me too! Thanks!!


----------



## yachtman

Me too, I'm looking for the forum AD. 

Been going back and forth between tag and Omega. Seamaster's for me.

Thank you.


----------



## steel96

Adding to the thread... I'm a newbie looking for a good AD. Please help!


----------



## ænema

newbie from Alabama here looking to buy a new 2254.50.00 or 3570.50.00 (haven't quite made up my mind yet)

I would very much appreciate a PM directing me to everyone's favorite AD! 

-thanks


----------



## casaleone

I also would like info on the AD. I live in the Netherlands, Europe.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## dshap

Sorry to make you guys do this for the millionth time, but could you PM me the favorite AD please.

Thanks!


----------



## I am Spartacus

One more request for the AD contact details - I'm based in the UK, and should be ready to buy in the next couple of weeks - severance pay permitting! Got no intention of hassling anyone until I'm genuinely in a position to spend...
Thanks,
Rog.


----------



## Noisy Nova

Sigh, I've been tryin' *not* to catch this fever, to no avail. 65th birthday comin' up. So, PM me the Forum AD info please, thanks.
Dave


----------



## the_dude

Would someone be kind enough to PM me the AD details. That is, as long as he/she ships to England?

I need to stop getting my f300 seamaster dirty and start wearing one of those newfangled 2254.50's !

cheers,

Sam


----------



## david_place_834

Oh wow. Got into this thread a little late in the game. I'm in Northern California. Can someone PM regarding an AD with a good discount? Hope the guy is outside of California because an 8.5% sales tax rate is a tough bite to chew on.


----------



## Mize

Hello all. I am new to the forum and currently looking to acquire my second Omega(something in the Seamaster line). I am located in the metro Atlanta Georgia area and am seeking the favorite AD information. 

Can someone please send it to me?

Thanks a bunch.

Mize


----------



## jbm

Hi if someone could pm me the AD I'm looking to acquire a PO chrono - I live in chicago but could also work with a dealer in oregon - thanks


----------



## Foos

Well can someone please PM me also - in the market for another


----------



## k3strel

I'm in New York City and would like really appreciate the info on good ADs.


----------



## versionpardner

I am getting back into watches and am looking at the SMP. If anyone could send a PM it would be greatly appreciated because all this gray market talk is scary.


----------



## sleekdog

Is this thread still active? 

Live in San Francisco, would love the name of a great AD. thanks!


----------



## Eagle

yachtman said:


> Me too, please. Been going back and forth with Tag and Omega, have seen the light. Seamaster's for me.
> 
> Could you please send me the Omega AD info.
> 
> Much appreciated...


Where are you?



steel96 said:


> Adding to the thread... I'm a newbie looking for a good AD. Please help!


Where are you?



Foos said:


> Well can someone please PM me also - in the market for another


Where are you?


----------



## wdrazek

Please send me the contact for the AD. I'm close to pulling the trigger on a PO. Thank you.


----------



## Attrayant

Would like AD info as well please! Located in Virginia.


----------



## Eagle

wdrazek said:


> Please send me the contact for the AD. I'm close to pulling the trigger on a PO. Thank you.


Where are you?


----------



## ptolemy

i'd like a AD info with best discouns off PO 45.5 am in new england


----------



## Myke77

Hi,
I am in the market for my Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well? I`m in UK.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Mugsy9010

One more request for the AD contact info.

Thanks,

MP


----------



## rstening

Thinking about my first Omega purchase. Would like someone to PM me the AD contact info as well...thanks in advance!


----------



## Tempest UK

UK AD info would be much appreciated 

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tallguy

Geez, I'm surprised that you guys can't somehow sneak a sticky with the info. on it.....this thread may go on forever!!! (but i'd like the info too:thanks, as I'm jonesing for a 2254.50)


----------



## just4fun73de

Hello 

I also looking for an authorized dealer in the USA to order an Hamilton watch online. Could anybody send me a PM with these information ? 

(I already know princetonwatches and ewatches)

Thx a lot. 

Alex


----------



## DV8ED

tallguy said:


> Geez, I'm surprised that you guys can't somehow sneak a sticky with the info. on it.....this thread may go on forever!!! (but i'd like the info too:thanks, as I'm jonesing for a 2254.50)


Good luck, not sure how many of those are still around (or at least how many he's got). I bought mine from our AD just after it was announced that they were discontinuing the model.

I'd be curious to see how many he's got (i bought it a little earlier than i wanted).:roll:


----------



## multitimer

Could somebody please PM me the contact info of our favorite AD? I'm located in Phoenix, AZ. I looking to buy a 2221.80. This will be my first Omega. Thanks.


----------



## Zavato

OK- PM me too on contact info for favorite AD

thannks-


----------



## fafalo2000

could someone PM an AD in texas the AD here in el paso, tx USA wouldnt even give me nothing off a 2541.80 while my tag dealer gives me 30%, but I really want this omega any help would be great thanks


----------



## r1lee

Can someone pm me a AD in the US. Preferably outside of NJ.
thanks
Ton


----------



## Guillermo_P

Hi, new one here... but lurking around for some time. I would really appreciate if you could PM me "our" favorite US AD. Thanks in advance! :-!
Guillermo


----------



## watchfan2007

Please send me the contact of the Ad as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle

Guys

*PLEASE state where you are.* PM me for UK details.


----------



## jmsrolls

Our favorite AD is in the US but does ship internationally.

Some of you naturally have concerns about import duties/taxes that are not problems for us stateside. Regardless, it might still be worthwhile to give him a call.

Note that you will need to speak with him on the phone - no fax or email.

You guys in the UK may wish to contact Eagle first.

Fr. John+


----------



## jessi

Hi guys, 
Newbie here, and would like to add more watches to my starting collection... I'm still waiting to inherit my parent's watches, so in the meantime, will have to buy them myself... 
Any chance you let me in on the favorite ADs?


----------



## jessi

Duh... I'm actually in the middle of nowhere... KS...
Thanks!


----------



## Iain1971

And if anybody could send me his details too I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## jxl2182

would love it if someone could please PM me the favorite AD details too? Many thanks!


----------



## pearl0

I would also love to have the Favorite AD info. Located in Michigan.


----------



## freddias

Could someone PM me the contact information of the favorite AD please. I live in Europe but will be in Florida for some time.

Thank you ! Fred.


----------



## omegaseeker

Finding a good, close AD must be tough. I am in upstate SC and the closest one to me is ~ 1 hour away.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Can I get a PM of the AD as well?


----------



## rnl13

Can I please get a pm of the AD? I live in NYC. Thank you in advance.


----------



## emissivity

Please PM the favorite AD. I'm from California and I need my horology addiction fix...thanks to this site. I'm looking to acquire my first Omega into my small collection.

Thanks


----------



## Max875

I would also appreciate Omega Authorized Dealer info. I live in Connecticut. I will be purchasing an Aqua Terra (2503.50.00). Thank you.


----------



## MEngineer

I am looking for a AD in the Charlotte, NC area (willing to drive for a good AD). Does anyone have a suggestion where I can get a good price? Thanks.


----------



## Zone100

Seeking a 2254.50. May I get the Omega AD information...pleeeeese? 

:thanks


----------



## HenMaster6000

Hi all-- I'm looking to buy a 3539.50.00 (Speedmaster Reduced). Could anyone PM me the best AD? Located outside of Philadelphia. Thanks!


----------



## ToddVNO

Could I please get info on favorite AD? Located in New York City.


----------



## SafetyStop

I would also like info on this AD. I'm in San Jose, CA. Much appreciated


----------



## KevinL

Looking for an AD in either the Sacramento, CA or SF Bay Area regions. Thanks! Eyeing the * 2200.51.00.*


----------



## theruizfamily

How about a good AD with good discount in So. Cal.....:-!


----------



## Will

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM me too... I am ready for my first Omega


----------



## Eagle

...where are you?


----------



## verve

I will be visiting NYC from April 12 and am looking for an AD that can provide me with a good price. I am after my first Speedmaster Professional... Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## kimnkk

Does this AD sell Tissot as well? I'm looking for a beater and would love to know more in regards to our favourite AD. I'm located in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## embe2006

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could somebody PM me the info for the Authorized Dealer that most people here seem to be using?
Much appreciated.


----------



## koelnpete

Hi there,
I am looking for AD (Planet Ocean) in NYC and Boston. Could someone please send me a PM with suggestions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jjmc2001

I just looked at the Forum AD website and it now appears that they are alos carrying some new brands such as Tag, Breitling & Oris. My experience with him has been outstanding so that is good news for those brand buyers.


----------



## bjones2571

Hi, please PM me the AD info also. Looking for a new PO. Live in DC and TX. Much Thanks!!


----------



## resvanr

Hi lads,

Im looking to pull the trigger on my first omega (of course seamaster, a childhood dream none less) and although I reside in London UK, I will be in Boston USA until the end of April. An AD referral would be very much appreciated!

Best,
E


----------



## KnightEPH

Can someone please PM the favorite AD. I am looking in the Charlotte, NC area but will be up in NJ / NYC area next week if that helps get a better price.


----------



## koelnpete

Hi there,
looking for AD with good discount on PO in NYC or Boston Area. Thank you very much for PM with suggestions.


----------



## RVO3VOM

Could someone please send me a PM with the favorite AD contact info? 
I'm interested in a 2200.50 and my old boss is also looking at the POs.
I'm in Minnesota.

Thanks in advance,
~Drew


----------



## feroz

I may have to pitch a tent outside for a while, but if someone could pm me with the ad recommendation I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ua_dk

After lurking on the forums for a while, I am looking to buy a2254.50. I would prefer to purchase the watch from an AD. Can someone PM a recommended AD in the Tucson/Phoenix area? Thanks.


----------



## Paperbill

Please PM me as well. thank you


----------



## incommon

Can someone PM or email me the information for the AD please? I'm interested in Omega PO. I'm in Columbus, OH. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjm24

Could someone pm with an AD also? I am in the St. Louis, MO area, the closer the better. 

I will be getting the 2200.50.00 PO for a wedding present soon and would like to get her the best deal


----------



## seoultrain

Can I get an AD recommendation in Seattle, WA area?

looking to get a speedmaster pro. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MrBlack

Beek lurking for a while. I was hoping to buy my first Omega and was wondering if someone would be so kind as to share the contact info for the AD. I am in Canada but any AD who ships to Washington, DC or Alberta, Canada would work perfectly!

Thanks!


----------



## OmegaSeamasterDeVille

Why doesn't someone just post the Authorized Dealer on this forum then we will all be happy.


----------



## jmsrolls

OmegaSeamasterDeVille said:


> Why doesn't someone just post the Authorized Dealer on this forum then we will all be happy.


That would be nice but Omega does not approve of such.

As a matter of fact, the information was posted innocently on another forum and our FAD caught some grief about it.

Fr. John+


----------



## turbinator

check your PMs


----------



## whiskyshooter

Please PM me with an AD who ships to Canada Thanks


----------



## my first PO

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I am also looking for the favourite dealer. I live in Canada but will be in Miami in May and I am hoping for a dealer there, or who will ship to my hotel.

Looking for a Planet Ocean 2200.51.00

Thanks for helping!


----------



## naihet

Jumping on the bandwagon and also requesting a pm for an AD..sorry for the hassles!


----------



## turbinator

Whiskeyshooter and Naihet - Check your PMs!


----------



## Replevin

Me too. Washington, DC. Thanks!


----------



## turbinator

You live in the "center of the universe" !

Check your PM!


----------



## freaking102

Me too. Looking for reasonably low price from an authorized distributor in southern California, or one who will ship here.
Thanks,
T


----------



## bmil128

Newbie here looking for an AD or GM in Houston, TX area w/ a good discount on either PO 42mm or Speedy Pro; currently have a 7 yr old Speedy Reduced 3510.50 but want something bigger. Have already been to some of the bigger chains offering 15-19%, would prefer to buy new vs pre-owned if possible, was originally only thinking about the PO but I'm warming up to the moonwatch. Thanks


----------



## Jessup98

I'd love the info via PM as well. I'm looking at a PO Chrono.

Thanks!

[ETA: I'm in Dallas . . .]


----------



## omairp

Hello All!

My name is Omair and I'm new to this forum. I'm looking to make my first high quality watch purchase pretty quickly (even quicker now that I saw the post about price increases!) 

If someone could clue me in on the best AD for a solid discount, I would be very appreciative. 

:thanks

Cheers!
Omair


----------



## k3nnis

Hi Guys,

I'm after an online AD which i can purchase an Omega watch namely the seamasters. Can someone please PM me the details? I am in Sydney Australia and want to take advantage of the good exchange rate to the US dollar. 

Thanks.
Kenn.


----------



## cappoldt

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Yup, add me, too, to the list! This guy's gonna owe you if everyone commits


----------



## namkel

Hi,

My name is Lex. I'm looking for an Authorized Dealer. I live in Poughkeepsie, New York. I'm interested in a Seamaster.

Thanks.


----------



## Pocket

PM for Sydney AD please.


----------



## 762match

John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


Please send me this also! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bugsy

i am in need of a Big PO, in the NYC area. thanks in advance.


----------



## awolkoff

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



jmsrolls said:


> If you need a AD recommendation, PM me for info on a US referral. He has been known to ship to Canada and international.
> 
> Fr. John+


+100 on the pm request? My pre-moon/pre-pro speedy is out at Jack's and things are a bit lonely....:-d

Group buy?


----------



## tripnox

I'm new to the forum in the San Francisco Area. I'm debating on the 2594.52 Seamaster 300M, 2225.80 Seamaster 300M, or 2218.50 Orange Seamaster Planet Ocean.

I'm also visiting St. Thomas in a week. Any dealer recommendations there?


----------



## IanM

Well - it had to happen. Mails for over a year, but none from my home state yet... 
I am in Western Australia - but travel to the US (in particular Houston) pretty frequently. Have a SM120 f300 diver, and want a 45.5 black PO on SS. Would you be so kind as to PM me the Favourite AD details for the Houston area and, if you have one here in Western Australia - that one too, please. We would all be mad not to want to save a few $$ in our purchases and support the forum's fave AD (or ADs as the case may be).
Many thanks - IanM


----------



## sescallier

No reputable ADs give a 30% discount because Omega only allows a 15% discount. When the reps eventually catch wind of this guy and investigate it, his line will be pulled, thats a fact.

I know this because I work at a reputable Omega AD, and can get people the authorized 15% Omega discount.

Luckily I get a 60%+20% discount for myself directly from Omega.. 

So my personal cost for this bad boy is about 1800$...


----------



## Eagle

Do you think that Omega don't already _know_ who the AD is? Come on... They'd be cutting their throats if they hung him out to dry.

The big brands don't do much (if anything) about all the fakes on eBay so why would they care about a little extra discount on _real_ watches from authorised dealers?!


----------



## sescallier

Actually omega feverishly wants all ADs who discount past 30% to be turned in. They have pulled about 30% of their ADs from their distro in 2007, a good majority of those pulls were for this very reason. It is 100% against the terms of distro under any circumstance for an "AD" to discount past 15%.


----------



## spogehead

sescallier said:


> No reputable ADs give a 30% discount because Omega only allows a 15% discount.


I can confirm that the AD in question is 100% reputable..... that is fact!


----------



## Eagle

sescallier said:


> Actually omega feverishly wants all ADs who discount past 30% to be turned in. They have pulled about 30% of their ADs from their distro in 2007, a good majority of those pulls were for this very reason. It is 100% against the terms of distro under any circumstance for an "AD" to discount past 15%.


Strange commercial model...


----------



## Riggs Murtaugh

Hey all, I'm in MD and I'd like the information on the AD if that's possible. I'm looking for the 2254.50.00 or possibly the 2531.80.00. Hopefully, those are still possible. 

Thanks for any info.

- Andy


----------



## pangku

Wow! this is a long thread !!

But can someone PM me too? Thanks.


----------



## ALEXANDER999

****HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

Hi,

Looking for a new *Omega GMT* --currently in Toronto for 3 months --Would like some help as to where to go for the purchase.

Can someone please direct me to this *forums AD* & anyone from Canada ... Can you also let me *know of an AD that will provide me with an acceptable discount *and also ship to Toronto.

Cheers


----------



## SteveSeiko

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

I like that info also,please.;-)


----------



## number6

So I guess I'm not the only one with a tax refund burning a hole in my pocket.

I'm looking for one for my wife and for me so please tell me who is our favorite guy?


----------



## Zidane

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

Call up the forum AD and check.


----------



## quatre_temps

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

It's cheaper for Canadians to buy south of the border and simply pay the duty and taxes that are applicable. It amounts to $1k-$2k off what Canadian authorized dealers give even with discounts.


----------



## Noisy Nova

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*



quatre_temps said:


> It's cheaper for Canadians to buy south of the border and simply pay the duty and taxes that are applicable. It amounts to $1k-$2k off what Canadian authorized dealers give even with discounts.


This is true.:-!


----------



## my first PO

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

+1!!!


----------



## Pete26

*PM please, Brisbane, Australia*

I am interested in a Bond Seamaster:-!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ncb

Would someone PM me the AD's details please. I am located in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## kiterpete

*Re: ***HELP ***FORUMS AD or CDN AD?*

L'Oro Vaughan Mills Omega AD


----------



## jle123

Me too please, in Toronto. I'm hoping to get a Seamaster and maybe even the Speedy Pro.

Much thanks


----------



## omegasmurf

Located in the United States (MA). Looking for that "favored" AD as well.. looking to get a watch as a present for Mother's Day.

Thanks!


----------



## vegasvince

Could someone PM me the forum favorite AD? All this talk of the 2254 has got me jonsin' for one now!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## noskoneb

Hi all. I've decided to purchase a PO chrono. Could someone PM me and tell me the forum favorite AD? Also, what % discount can I expect from the AD for this model?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eagle

*Where are you?.....*


----------



## wilfreb

alright, i want that PM two.


----------



## Eagle

*Where are you?.....*


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm located in Australia. Can someone please give me the contact details for the forum favourite ad? I wouldn't mind getting a quote.


----------



## Jarus

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Andrés said:


> PM sent.


i'd appreciate pm too


----------



## s810

Hello all,

I'm in the market for a P.O.; as it seems with most everyone else on this forum! 

I'm near Detroit, Mi...if anyone could PM me the info of the dealer or any other good dealers i'd appreciate it a great deal!


----------



## sandi_k

Me as well, for the San Francisco Bay Area.

Sandi


----------



## gmg88860

Please PM the name of the AD with the discount. I am still trying to decide 2254 or 2531. Leaning to 2254

Tx
George in Seattle


----------



## abmw

I just bought a watch last week but i think I am good for another one...can someone pm me the info? I am in LA.

Thanks


----------



## dpgaloot

Can I get a PM also? Looking at adding a PO and a speedmaster...


----------



## space_weaseal

Im in the US and would love the info Pm'ed to me for future reference..
Thank you


----------



## golfdad907

mab4410 said:


> I also would like the name of our favorite AD. Do they repair as well?


If you would, I need a new AD...PM appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## damof

Hi everyone. I'm pretty new here. Mostly lurk. I sold my SMPs to fund my Rolexes. Now I got the itch again. Please PM me the the favorite AD. Aloha from Hawaii!


----------



## EPmac

I'm a newbie, and previous lurker. I'm looking to jump into my first Omega with an Aqua Terra. Would it be too much trouble to PM me the AD as well? Thank you very much.


----------



## mightormagic

I am planning to visit NYC next month to grab a SMP. Could someone PM me the favourite AD info in that area?

Thanks a lot.:thanks


----------



## bwhitmore

in Chicago area and would love PM...got my eye on a seamaster

thanks!


----------



## kibooki

I'm based in the uk and would like to get a quote on a speedy pro, I neeeeed one!!!;-)

Thanks a bundle!

Seth


----------



## Heck

may someone pm me the fad? Thanks


----------



## jun

I'm looking to purchase a 2201.5 PO. Located in Winston-Salem, NC/Richmond, VA. 

Would appreciate an AD referral. Already had an offer for around 15% off.


----------



## bbear000

I'm new to the forum but have decided to take the plunge on a SMP. 

Could someone please PM me a referral for the forum AD. Thanks! 

Located in NYC and/or Hong Kong.


----------



## jun

Wow. I love this website already. Placed my order today!


----------



## teCh0010

I'm in the states in Memphis, TN. Could someone please PM me the prefered forum AD? There is a SMP that is calling my name.


----------



## mtbiac

could someone please PM me the favored forum AD as well? THANKS! :-!


----------



## khahn

can someone please PM me the favored forum AD, too?

I'm also in the market for my first Omega.


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Is the dealer in the UK please guys? Liking the look of the PO :-!


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

If possible, can I get the preferred AD's info as well? Looking for a Speedy Pro in So. Cal...


----------



## orangefish

Thanks for a great forum! I would also appreciate a PM with the forum AD's contact information. Getting keen on an Omega... Thanks!

Located in Europe, but visiting NYC.


----------



## StevePn

Would love a PM as well please.
Steve


----------



## savmac

Can someone PM me as well. I need a little help with my PO issue.
Thanks!


----------



## tonyxcom

I would love a PM with the AD. My birthday is this week. thanks!


----------



## swerve5000

hi, would someone mind PM'ing me contact details for an AD. im after a PO.
cheers, mike.


----------



## BigFred

Put me on the list too. :-! I'm leaning Speedmaster.


----------



## Pete13

Hi I'm newly registered here, but have been a long-term viewer!

I've been looking to buy a PO. At this stage it's probably going to be white numeral 42mm (I have just under 7" wrists and I think the 45mm may be a bit too big?), although everytime I view this forum I change my mind!!

I'm in London so would the Forum AD ship to me? 
If so could someone PM me their details.

Many thanks,

Pete


----------



## Darkman

*Forum AD?*

Hi, can someone tell me who the "Forum AD" is? (I see many references to great pricing, have been considering going grey market, but would like to see good legit pricing first...)

Thanks,
Chris C.
Dallas


----------



## Darkman

*Re: Forum AD?*

Thanks, guys!


----------



## quxdraw

*Re: Forum AD?*

I just registered. I am in the market for another omega. Could you forward on the AD information.

Thank you.


----------



## ddevitajr

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm also looking for the forum AD. If someone could kindly forward me some info I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ak622

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm interested in an omega as well, could someone please PM me the forum AD's contact? Thanks everyone!


----------



## crock921

*Re: Forum AD?*

this guy has to make a killing from all of the referrals.


----------



## doc3341

*Re: Forum AD?*

If someone could PM me that informtion as well, Id really appreciate it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cruzn

*Re: Forum AD?*

I all 
I need our Forum Ad's Email from someone.
I had to reformat my pc and lost all his details....

Cheers
Ronnie


----------



## Bluenoser

*Re: Forum AD?*

I am also looking for the contact info for the forum AD. Could someone please PM me that information? (I think a Speedmaster Pro is in my future...)


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD?*

Check for a PM, Ronnie. Sorry I did not get back to you sooner.

Fr. John+


----------



## mikeymoto

*Re: Forum AD?*

I find myself requiring a 2201.51 so if someone could pass along the forum AD info to me as well I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## rbt

*Re: Forum AD?*

Damn, the FAD is going to sell more watches this week than I am.


----------



## detyler

*Re: Forum AD?*

Forum AD? Would somebody forward this info to me also.

david


----------



## reservoirdog

I've never owned anything nicer than a Timex, but I'm lusting after a Speedy. Could someone PM me the info for whichever AD will provide the largest discount. I live in the US (Columbus, Ohio).


----------



## tomee

*Re: Forum AD?*

please can i have the info for this please?


----------



## tomee

id like a PM regarding the AD too please

thanks

im located in Australia


----------



## ashtongate

Guess What.....................can I have a PM?
Cheers - located in U.K.


----------



## scoope

I'd like to request a PM for the preferred AD - I'm in New York


----------



## vrolok

scoope said:


> I'd like to request a PM for the preferred AD - I'm in New York


yep, also here requesting PM for a reputable AD in NYC (that I'll be visiting soon). Thank you :-!


----------



## vrolok

*Re: Forum AD?*

if not much asking, I'd like to have this info too.
Thanx


----------



## Evanm

Looking for a planet ocean orange/black 42mm, i'm in jersey. thanks for the info!


----------



## Juanderlust

Long-time lurker looking for my first Omega. Could you PM with the forum AD? I'm in Oregon, USA Thanks


----------



## Chris127

Hi, Can you PM me with the AD info also.

Thanks


----------



## starve

Can someone please PM me the AD's information. I'm in Dallas, TX. Thanks.


----------



## destintide

anyone still have the info about the AD? any info would be appreciated!

john, destin, fl


----------



## Oldboy

Could someone please PM me with the forums favorite AD? I'm located in California. Thanks!


----------



## bananaboy

PM me

vancouver, bc, canada


----------



## bananaboy

*Re: Forum AD?*

pm thnx


----------



## Gen64

*Re: Forum AD?*

I am looking for new Omega too. Can anybody send me favorite AD?

Please

Best Regards,

Gene


----------



## romkin

*Re: Forum AD?*

New to this forum, would appreciate a PM with the forum's favorite AD contact. In market for PO... Thanks!


----------



## sleeper

*Re: Forum AD?*

*I guess I need to get in line. Looking at a PO 45.5 and need the forum's AD address, etc. thanks.*


----------



## J.Bond

*Re: Forum AD?*



rbt said:


> Damn, the FAD is going to sell more watches this week than I am.


So you were his nearest competitor!

~JB


----------



## BenMac

*Re: Forum AD?*

If someone could provide me with the forum Ad I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## jrd51ox

*Re: Forum AD?*

In the market for a PO. Can some please send me the FAD info as well.

Many thanks.


----------



## billips1002

Hello,

I'm in the market for a PO 42mm orange bezel... A gift from my wife! Would someone please PM me with AD reference contact info? 

By the way, I'm in metro Detroit.

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## billips1002

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'd like to hear AD suggestions by PM also, please.

Thanks!


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum AD?*

PMs sent!!


----------



## bino

hi...

i'm in the market for new watches for me and my wife.. could someone PM me the AD that I could contact... by the way my location is Southern California..... thanks....


----------



## Endlessnameless

*Re: Forum AD?*

forgive my ignorance, but why not just post his info and make it a sticky post? Is that against forum rules or is it just bad etiquette?


----------



## cetrine

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm really sorry-i'm sure your fingers are falling off...any chance i could get the AD info too?? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## beamon

*Re: Forum AD?*



Endlessnameless said:


> forgive my ignorance, but why not just post his info and make it a sticky post? Is that against forum rules or is it just bad etiquette?


We follow the wishes of the AD. He prefers to work with discretion and knowledge of the source of the referral. Keep in mind that he is a favorite AD of many of us on several forums, not the forum AD.


----------



## tempersix

*Re: Forum AD?*

May I have the AD's contact info also. Thanks.


----------



## Torrid

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would ask for it as I lost this information when my old computer quit on me, but then I'd be tempted to buy a new Omega!


----------



## jdb4511

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hello all. First post. I've got an itch to purchase my second Omega and would appreciate if someone would pass the info for the forum AD along to me.

Thanks for your help


----------



## chrisdoc

Hi, would greatly appreciate it if someone could pm me a good AD in London, England. Thanks


----------



## truman_greg

Please PM me regarding some Omega PO strap/bracelet purchases, from Chicago, IL - thank you


----------



## 17bex

Might be in the market for a speedy -to partner my new PO
PM me the details please


----------



## johan_h

Please PM me regarding some good ADs in Sweden (If possible). i live in Lund Sweden  Thank you!!:-!


----------



## jfi98

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi,
I'd like to get the fourm AD info as well. Looking to make another omega purchase. I'm based in Canada but travel to the US all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Forum AD?*

PM sent! ;-)

- Hiro


----------



## brrrdn

Could someone also please PM me the forum's favorite AD contact info? I live in Austin, TX. Thanks much!


----------



## Al G.

It's PO time...I would appreciate some contact info for our favorite AD. Please PM....I am in Charlotte, NC
Thanks
Al


----------



## pitmonster

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I have the contact details, and do you ship to the UK?


----------



## cocobang

Newbie here. Can you suggest a reputable dealer in the net that supplies genuine vintage connies at reasonable prices. Some sites (and I do not want to name them) sell poor stuff despite their hype. 
Much obliged.


----------



## vinspe

I too, would like someone to PM me the AD. I live in Metro NY.


----------



## subzero

I'd like to know as well. I have a friend who wants a Planet Ocean, and I've had an eye on the 2254.50 for about a year now. I can't find an AD around me (Tidewater, VA) to even check out an Omega in person. I'm trying to talk my friend into buying over the Net, but he's understandably quite reluctant.


----------



## Mithre

Howdy Folks,

I've been reading posts in the Omega forum for 6 months now. It's time to finally pull the trigger on a 2254.50 or a PO. I'd very much appreciate a pm with the Forum AD's info. 

Thanks from Michigan~


----------



## fatshark

Hello All, 
Just found this thread after posting separately asking for AD recommendations. I'm after a 42mm PO black/stainless - my first Omega - and the UK AD's I've talked to are not enthusiastic to discount much, if at all. 

I'd therefore appreciate a PM with details of our favourite AD. Thank you.

I'm in the UK, but will in San Antonio, TX later this year for work. With the dollar/sterling rate being as good as it is (for me) I should probably think about buying one for all the family ;-)

Thanks again.
fatshark


----------



## k_a_r_t

Could someone please PM me with the forums favorite AD? I'm located in Indiana. Thanks!


----------



## Duckislate

I'm new to the forum and would also be most grateful for the contact information to the favorite AD. I'm located in Norway and my local AD's prices are very high and not negotiable... :roll:


----------



## kosmo

Hi there can you pm me too I'm from Canada.
I'm in the market for my first Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD


----------



## kosmo

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I please have the contact details also, and do you ship to Canada?


----------



## Jens1977

*Re: Forum AD?*

Looking forward to the same information, please.

Regards.

:thanks


----------



## marzen

*Re: Forum AD?*

I need same info please. In the market for 42mm PO.


----------



## Mazeman

I am new to the forum, but would also greatly appreciate a PM with info about the favorite AD. I live in NH, and there's none nearby.

Thanks


----------



## Mazeman

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I also have the contact details? New to the forum, I lve in NH

Thanks


----------



## ey2

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I'm interested in buying an AT. I'm thinking about the 2503.33 since it's a little different and I thought I would treat myself after finally graduating from college. I live in Chicago. Would someone provide the AD contact details? Thanks so much!


----------



## scootzzz

Hey all, 
Could someone please PM me with the forums favorite AD? I'm located in NY, and I am new member trying to get info on a first watch. Really looking into a PO more. thanks


----------



## scootzzz

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hey all

Could someone please PM me with the forums favorite AD? I'm located in NY, and I am new member trying to get info on a first watch. thanks


----------



## scootzzz

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hey all, 
Could someone please PM me with the forums favorite AD? I'm located in NY, and I am new member trying to get info on a first watch. thanks


----------



## deus1066

*Re: Forum AD?*

Sorry to join the queue but I'd also like to have details for the forum AD. I'm from London, if that makes any difference, thanks.


----------



## Big_Pilot

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



icfire65 said:


> I am in the market for my first Omega and would like to avoid the gray market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well?
> 
> Much appreciated! :-!


What he said, please pm me too


----------



## tempersix

*Re: Forum AD?*

Just wanted to say that I had a flawless transaction and received a perfect watch (Bond GMT). Thanks for the referral and to the AD.


----------



## lauro

*Re: Forum AD?*

hello,

inquiring if someone would be kind enough to send me a PM with the preferred forum AD info. thank you in advance. :-!


----------



## cocobang

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can you pm me the contact details of the forum AD that transacts business in the net? Thanks.


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Forum AD?*

Does anybody know if the Forum AD is able to sell new bracelets and straps...Specifically I'm looking for a new bracelet for my Bond SMP and I wan't to pick up a rubber strap (Ala the PO) as well...

Also does anybody know what the general us price of these are? Thanks all.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD?*



cocobang said:


> Can you pm me the contact details of the forum AD that transacts business in the net? Thanks.


Let me clear up a misconception: *There is no Forum AD*. So far as I know, no AD (Omega or otherwise) has been officially endorsed by this forum.

Let me also state that Omega does not permit its Authorized Dealers to sell watches over the internet. Those "dealers" who offer new Omegas over the internet are "gray market" who resell new watches but the watches are sold without benefit of the Omega warranty. Sometimes these watches come without serial (movement) numbers and may be display items.

Many of us on this forum have purchased new from ADs as well as from "gray market" dealers. Many have also purchased pre-owned from individuals and from preferred sellers on eBay and elsewhere.

We each have our favorite sources for new and for pre-owned. Our preferences may or may not be the same depending upon the circumstances.

The members of this forum are more than willing to assist with your purchase of an Omega watch but ultimately the decision is yours to make.

Fr. John+


----------



## beamon

*Re: Forum AD?*

Might consider saving that as 'boilerplate', Fr. The need for it seems to crop up with regularity. ;-)


----------



## teski

*Re: Forum AD?*

If someone could PM me the Forum AD, it'd be much appreciated!

Thanks!

Mike

Breitling Navitimer Montbrillant Datora
Tag Heuer S/E
Seiko Orange Monster
Gucci 3000M
Storm MicroCamera


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD?*



teski said:


> If someone could PM me the Forum AD, it'd be much appreciated!


Again, let me state that *there is no forum AD!*

I have my favorite sources for new and for pre-owned Omegas. Others have theirs. I will gladly share my preferences if you contact me by PM or email.

Fr. John+


----------



## MadBrdr

*Re: Forum AD?*

Do we have a preferred AD in NYC? Can someone forward me the info on Forum AD as well. Thank you in advance.

Yan


----------



## cocobang

*Re: Forum AD?*



jmsrolls said:


> Let me clear up a misconception: *There is no Forum AD*. So far as I know, no AD (Omega or otherwise) has been officially endorsed by this forum.
> 
> Let me also state that Omega does not permit its Authorized Dealers to sell watches over the internet. Those "dealers" who offer new Omegas over the internet are "gray market" who resell new watches but the watches are sold without benefit of the Omega warranty. Sometimes these watches come without serial (movement) numbers and may be display items.
> 
> Many of us on this forum have purchased new from ADs as well as from "gray market" dealers. Many have also purchased pre-owned from individuals and from preferred sellers on eBay and elsewhere.
> 
> We each have our favorite sources for new and for pre-owned. Our preferences may or may not be the same depending upon the circumstances.
> 
> The members of this forum are more than willing to assist with your purchase of an Omega watch but ultimately the decision is yours to make.
> 
> Fr. John+


Fr. John,

Thanks for clearing that up. Please be patient with me as I can be persistent at times. This trait may prove to be handy on some situations as I am trying to improve on my modest collection of sorts. And yes I agree it is ultimately the decision of the buyer as to where he plans to purchase his items.

Much obliged.


----------



## Luca917

*Re: Forum AD?*

Someone please add me to this list! I would like to contact the forum AD.

THanks.

Luca917


----------



## hooked

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone please pm me the info of the favorite AD.:-!
Thanks


----------



## Syms

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi guys,

new to the Omega forum..
can someone please forward me the Forum AD for omega?

Thanks!


----------



## jamesdad

I'd appreciate a PM with info on AD near central Virginia.

Thanks


----------



## Stew7

Since I've heard nothing but good things about the Forum AD, could someone PM me their contact info as well?


----------



## WyattEarp

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm on the hunt for another timepiece. Please pm the AD contact info to me. thanks.


----------



## Bill Fairbanks

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could some one please PM me the Forum's favourite AD details as well,

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## specialk

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone help out the newbie with a PM on the forum AD? A 2221.80.00 is in my top 3 of gifts to myself for getting a new job, and I'd rather buy from somelpace trusted. Thanks.


----------



## SadikP

Looking to get my 2nd OMEGA & would like to avoid the grey market and go with a reputable AD. Could you please PM me the recommended AD as well?

London area 
United Kingdom
(I'm looking for a 1501.51.00)

Much appreciated! :-!


----------



## goalie35

Looking to get an Omega to wear at my wedding (discount would really help) so could someone PM me the contact info for the forum's favourite AD? Thanks.


----------



## Hottoe

Can someone please send me the dealer info too? Thank you!


----------



## gg4411

PM me :-! :thanks


----------



## Echizen

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

looking at an aqua terra for the GF, please send me the AD details please!


----------



## Mickey

Hey guys,

Despite only picking up my speedy last week, I find myself drawn to a particular Seamaster......Would also appreciate a PM on the details of the forums favourite AD.

Thanks in advance,

Mickey.


----------



## Imperator

The AD must sell a hell of a lot of watches.

Anyway, I'd like the info as well. I'm in jersey.


----------



## BDStevens

Hi

I'm looking for PO in the UK, if someone could let me know the name of the AD it would be much appreciated! 

Thank you
Brian


----------



## adicuc

Can someone please send me the dealer info too? I am in Illinois. Thank you!


----------



## preciousvapor

I too am venturing into the world of Omega and would appreciate the info on the favorite ad.


----------



## jivani

Hi I'd Appreciate AD Info also thanks


----------



## joseph80

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi. I really need to get a 42mm PO. Can someone please pm me some contact info.


----------



## dosei

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone please PM me the info for this AD as well, TIA!


----------



## Trauma R.N.

*Re: Forum AD?*

I need a new AD, can someone send me the info please?


----------



## 5001craig

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please PM me with the AD contact information. Thanks.


----------



## delete

Ad info for me too, please


----------



## gerryz

New member (also in Illinois). Am interested in purchasing a Speedmaster Pro and would appreciate any info on favorite AD. Please PM. Thanks (great site).


----------



## bahnbrenner

Could someone also PM myself information about the forum's preferred AD? Much appreciated.


----------



## Dawg182

Hi, I was hoping someone could PM me the list as well. I am located in New York City. Thank you!
- Dawg182


----------



## Chibo

Hi, Can someone PM me the AD contact information as well. I am in Houston. Thanks!
~Chibo


----------



## beard55

Hi, Can someone PM me with the info on your favorite AD. I'm in Canada - west coast.

Many Thanks!

Bob


----------



## pianomon

Can anyone please PM/refer me to the Famed FAD? Ready to pull trigger on a PO but local ADs are stiff. US - Colorado.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn

John_in_SC said:


> Could someone PM me the info on the AD who sells with the 30% discount?
> 
> Does he do it on the PO's as well?


Looks like it would be worth becoming an AD ......... I'm in the California Bay Area...... anyone around here with those discounts?

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## mattfm

Can anyone send me infos about ADs in London (with good prices and discounts)??

thanks


----------



## Cursor

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm in Seattle and am thinking about a Planet Ocean--would appreciate a PM with advice on how to get the best deal. Will be in Europe (Germany, Czech Republic, & Poland) later this summer if I can get a better deal there (but I doubt it).


----------



## new_watch_fan

*Re: Forum AD?*

I have decided to get a Speedy, could someone please PM me the AD info?

Thanks


----------



## K4VKS

*Re: Forum AD?*

can someone please PM me the details of this famous Omega AD. I want to pick up a PO soon


----------



## Dresden

*Re: Forum AD?*

Somehow my pm's got purged. Can someone please resend me the contact info of the FFAD.

Thank you.


----------



## grandeson

*Re: Forum AD?*

i TOO, would love his/her information. Looking to get a swiss army dive master. Looking real soon to purchase, maybe even get a seiko too.


----------



## DaveInLA

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi guys, if someone can PM me with the forum AD info, that would be great! I'd especially want to know about location, degree of discount, and type of payment/shipping/warranty. Thanks!


----------



## jsoh

I live in Korea, and am looking for an AT 2503.50. I'd rather go AD, and am looking for someone who will give me 30% off. I don't speak Korean, so communication has been an issue when trying to get a discount from local dealers.


----------



## fastman

looking to join the Omega club before the year is over. Can someone PM me a reputable AD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Omega227

Can someone PM this AD that gives a 30% discount?

Thanks


----------



## shaun68

Hi can someone PM any info on an Australian or USA based AD that will provide realistic/discounted pricing on Double Eagle constellation 1501.51.00

If USA based must be prepared to ship internationally. 

Help me complete my collection without causing me too much $$$$$ pain !!!! :-!

Thanks


----------



## GreatScott79

I'm looking to buy my first omega, I've decided on a 2254.50 and I would love the AD info with the 30% discount! I'm located in cincinnati but if they will ship, I supposed the location won't matter. Thanks!


----------



## caballero

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hey all !
Im currently chasing a 2254.50 and would like to get the details of the forum AD if someone could PM me, as it sounds like they offer super deals.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Harbinger

Would like to join the club as well - I'm in Victoria, Canada


----------



## vicmac

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can I have the Forum AD too? Thanks


----------



## mattfm

*Re: Forum AD?*



caballero said:


> Hey all !
> Im currently chasing a 2254.50 and would like to get the details of the forum AD if someone could PM me, as it sounds like they offer super deals.
> Cheers
> Adam


Me too. :-!
Can someone send me?
Thanks.


----------



## beamon

*About my FAD referrals...*

Speaking only for _my_ referrals, I do not address the matters of discount amount, location, shipping or payment options. I provide a US toll free number for you to call and the name of the person to whom you should talk. That person will offer the deal and describe the shipping and payment options.

Lastly, _I personally_ think that the person requesting the referral should have minimal vesting of time on this board and have arbitrarily set a floor of 10 posts to WUS, as proof of that vesting, before I'll offer the referral.

If you are serious about what you want, and are located in the US, have your plastic ready when you call. You'll likely not find a better deal! :-!


----------



## rbt

*Re: About my FAD referrals...*



beamon said:


> Speaking only for _my_ referrals, I do not address the matters of discount amount, location, shipping or payment options. I provide a US toll free number for you to call and the name of the person to whom you should talk. That person will offer the deal and describe the shipping and payment options.
> 
> Lastly, _I personally_ think that the person requesting the referral should have minimal vesting of time on this board and have arbitrarily have set a floor of 10 posts to WUS as proof of that vesting before I'll offer the referral.
> 
> If you are serious about what you want, and are located in the US, have your plastic ready when you call. You'll likely not find a better deal! :-!


Hear, hear. Oughta be a sticky!


----------



## mattfm

I didnt receive any PM about a good AD in London. :-(
Still waiting for it. The AD should be located necessarily in London.
I want to pick Seamaster 2254.50. 

thanks!


----------



## Buckshot

I would love to get in on this as well - I'm located in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and looking to get my first Omega in the very near future if I can find a decent, reasonable deal. :-!


----------



## Caesar

*Re: Forum AD?*

Looking to purchase an Omega. Would one of you kind folks please PM me a link or name to search for. Thanks and have a great day all!

John

*PM received .... Thank you!*


----------



## nas130

Could someone please do me the honor of the ad as well!!!

I picked out a new speedy today.

nas


----------



## viper5dn

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hey everyody, I'm new to the forum looking to get a SMP this week. If someone could PM me the AD details, I would be much obliged. Look forward to learning from everyone here after I get my new timepiece!

~Don


----------



## millkrik

*Re: Forum AD?*

I am new here. Would like to join the "club". If someone could be so kind to PM the Forum Ad info.....many thanks

Chris


----------



## TripleBlackxThree

*Re: Forum AD?*

As a n00b anxious to join the club, let me add my request for a PM with the above mentioned AD.

Thx!


----------



## mksdad

*Re: Forum AD?*

I got a new work PC and have lost the AD info. o|

Someone help me! Please!


----------



## 1watchaholic

*Re: Forum AD?*

As everyone else...please share the "Top Secret" info on the recommended AD. PM me. Thanks


----------



## BlazeHelm

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm in the market for Seamaster Professional - please could someone pass on the details to me please? Many Thanks!


----------



## eecc

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone PM me the info as well please? I'm looking to buy a speedmaster.


----------



## backdoc7

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I get the Forum AD's info please.. :-! Much appreciated!


----------



## nvn

*Forum Omega AD?*

Can anyone give me the Forum's AD contact plz?


----------



## Ciclamino

*Re: Forum Omega AD?*

I would like the AD's contact info too, please.


----------



## eptaz

*Re: Forum AD?*

FYI, I merged a couple of threads here, so that we can try to minimize the number of AD request threads.

eric


----------



## naturalhistory

Would like to get in on this too, am in London, UK.

Thanks!


----------



## anjasola

30% discount from AD, best i can get UK 20%
Please PM me UK based AD who can better 20% discount.


----------



## Eagle

I can get you good deals in the UK. Not an AD but 1000% Genuine.


----------



## anjasola

Eagle said:


> I can get you good deals in the UK. Not an AD but 1000% Genuine.


How good Eagle ?


----------



## Eagle

> What do Front Magazine, The Sun, The Independent and The Sunday Times all have in common?


PM on the way.


----------



## gtv

I would appreciate an AD recommendation in the UK too please. Looking to pull the trigger on a PO. Thanks........Carlo


----------



## deus1066

I'd like any information on a good AD in London. Thanks.


----------



## liuerzaizai

I am a new member to the forum, would you mind PM the AD to me. I am in Australian (Brisbane), please, please


----------



## anjasola

AD in the UK 25% discount.:-!


----------



## mschnei834

I'm a new member in Houston, TX. I'd like to get a PM with the contact info for the FAD. I'm interested in getting a 2254.50.

Thanks


----------



## _Niko_

Could someone please PM me contact details for an AD shippin to New York. I will be there on a vacation between 9th and 17th of August and need shipping to a hotel address. Primarily interested on Omega 2054.50. or 2254.50. Thank you so much!


----------



## masaou

Hi everyone,

Can someone please PM me the forum AD??

After spending months browsing this site, I am now ready to buy my first Omega; the Seamaster 2254.50!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phaseshift

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

i too am looking for my first omega watch, will someone pm an AD in california with good customer service and possibly a military discount


----------



## dc-niner

*Re: Omega 2054.50.00 - where to buy?*

May I have details on the forum AD? 

I'll be in Florida next month, and planning on buying. Initially was searching for AD in the area, but reading other posts made me change my mind, I would give the business to someone that offers you a good discount plus has been loyal to other forum members.

Thanks in advance.

DC-niner.


----------



## munsonmj20

*forum ad*

i am new.

can somebody pm me the forum ad info? i am looking for a seamaster.

thanks


----------



## munsonmj20

i am looking for my first seamaster as well. could somebody pm me the forum ad as well.

thanks.


----------



## philwill

Hi,

Could someone please PM the name of the AD recommended here. I am looking to purchase an Omega De Ville Prestige 4600,31.02. Thank you.


----------



## retsgtbpd

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer - Maryland*

I'm also new here and looking to purchase a Seamaster PO
Can somebody please pm me the forum ad info? thanks in advance..


----------



## Cdnborder

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer - Western Canada*

Hi there,

Looking for AD in Western Canada - preferrably Edmonton, Alberta.

Thanks very kindly.


----------



## Presario

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer - Western Canada*

Feldmar Watch Company. Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## void808

Looking to pick up either an Oris TT1, Omega Speedy, Seamaster, or a Ball Diver II. Located in Orange County, looking for the AD? PMM PLLZ


----------



## kennyx

Looking for the contact info an AD (preferably one in Toronto).
THanks!


----------



## ohels

AD in New York City. Looking for PO. My first Omega


----------



## smalls

I too would like a pm on the forum omega ad. This will be my first Omega....so exciting!!


----------



## time2187

Contact info appreciated!

I'm in California, but if the AD is not in California, even better...no sales tax.


----------



## herao

I'm in California - central valley area - and would appreciate a pm for an Omega dealer. I'm looking for a Speedmaster.


----------



## Eatman

New here, looking for contact info on the forum AD please
I am in Vancouver, BC


TIA!!


----------



## bfleisher

Also in San Francisco, but would be delighted with an out-of-state AD. Sales tax sure adds up.:thanks


----------



## MODWG

herao said:


> I'm in California - central valley area - and would appreciate a pm for an Omega dealer. I'm looking for a Speedmaster.


Likewise, I'm in central California and would appreciate contact from an AD. My interest is one and perhaps 2 POs.


----------



## celenk

can someone please PM me AD in singapore who give 20-30% discount.
i'm looking to buy PO


----------



## cgherndon

*Re: Forum AD?*

I could like to have the forum AD's contact info as well. I am in the process of getting my first Omega. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gazumi

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please email me the forum AD details. Thanks.


----------



## Eatman

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I get the forum AD contact info too please??

Thanks!


----------



## tundrabuddy

I'm looking for a AD in the new england area. Please PM me if you have any suggestions! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## userfriendly

Hello,

can someone PM me the info on the forum US AD that was being mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## CitizenFanUSA

I'm located in Minnesota - thank you in advance for a private message.:-!


----------



## I Like Watches

*What about the AAFES catalog?*

Do they still have an AAFES Catalog? If I remember correctly, they used to sell Omega Watches in the catalog.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: What about the AAFES catalog?*



I Like Watches said:


> Do they still have an AAFES Catalog? If I remember correctly, they used to sell Omega Watches in the catalog.


Yes, Omega watches are still available in the AAFES Catalog. The prices are not that much better and the service cannot compare with our favorite AD.

Fr. John+


----------



## BoWevelJoe

*Re: What about the AAFES catalog?*

Located in Houston, TX here. Thanks in advance for the PM!


----------



## celenk

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi,
I'd like to get the forum AD,i live in indonesia (asia).
but i have sister who stay in us.


----------



## rl168

I am in Houston. Can someone pm me the info of the AD mentioned? Thanks!


----------



## HugoDrax

Can someone please pm or email me the board fav AD
I am in chicago but if there is a better discount who will mail I will take that .
Thanks:-!


----------



## hotchilipepper

I'm in Los Angeles. Please PM the info for the AD. Thanks!!


----------



## Texanwatchman

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi I'm asking for the Omega forum AD info.

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne_G_I

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would like the Omega Forum AD as well.

Thanks


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum AD?*

PM sent!!


----------



## FusionZ06

I'd love a PM for a good AD in Tampa Bay, Florida area.

2594.52 - looking for that model in particular

email = jt007 (@) tampabay.rr.com


----------



## n00bie

I would love to have this information too :-!. I am in Vancouver.


----------



## WatchUsay

Desperately seeking Seamaster in Nashville, Tennessee.

Have seen good prices on gray-market websites, but I'm concerned about the lack of factory warranty. Would appreciate it if anyone could PM me the board's favorite AD.

Thanks!


----------



## zsniperz

In NYC looking for an AD. Seeking an SMP 2254.50 please pm me and e-mail me at [email protected] thanks!


----------



## harrchen

Hey guys, would appreciate a PM of the forum AD info as well. Thinking about an orange PO.


----------



## philwill

Damn, the forum's AD is one of the best! He is very helpful at answering questions, even though I have yet to purchase from him . . . though I will in the future when I am in the market for a Speedmaster. I was just at my local AD, and had to listen to my local AD try to push a discontinued De Ville off on me. I plan on taking my Omega watches in for service at the forum's AD's establishment now that I know he won't soak me. Its amazing how successful you can be when you are fair and honest.


----------



## clee

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone PM the info as well?

Thanks!


----------



## SkooterNB

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone please PM me the AD info? Thanks!


----------



## SkooterNB

Could someone please PM me ADs in NYC? Thanks!


----------



## jonla501

I will be visiting Washington DC next week and looking to buy the PO 2201.51.00. I would be thankful for a PM with the fav AD.

Thanks!


----------



## woojah

Hi

Please can you PM me the favourite AD's in UK, US and HK - I'd like to compare prices before buying!

Many thanks!


----------



## zsnow

Hi.
I'm about to acquire the latest black face seamaster for my birthday this month. Could you pm the favorite AD in Montreal? thanks|>
YZ


----------



## lute08

Hello, interested in buying my first omega, would like a good AD that ships to Canada, or is located in the Edmonton area. pm plz


----------



## jhobbs

Could someone PM me the info for the forum AD please. I'm located in Tennessee.

Thanks


----------



## jenshenneberg

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please PM me the AD info, someone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DB350

Could I get someone to PM me the info for the forum AD please. I'm located in Denver, CO. I'm in the market for a Seamaster.


----------



## Vladi_34

Let me have the info for the forum AD please.


----------



## OmegaFan

I too am looking for information regarding the Forum AD and a good AD located in Los Angeles/Orange County, CA.

:thanks


----------



## zoned1

Looking at picking up a Seamaster very soon. I am in the Atlanta area and any help would be super....Thanks in advance...Jim


----------



## slariz

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone PM me the forum AD info? Thanks


----------



## mashimoro

Hi,

I'm in Singapore and interested in getting the new black face SMP, please PM me the AD here giving 20-30% discount, many Thanks !


----------



## hazmatman

In the DC/NOVA/Annapolis Area. 

Had the name of an AD from Chicago Chuck, but misplaced it and I am jonesing for a Planet Ocean, would like to find my best price...THANKS!


----------



## bastogne

Could I get that AD info as well.

thanks
Doug


----------



## shah

Can you PM me as well.

Thanks!


----------



## BSears

Looking to buy my first Omega, either the Seamaster or PO, I can't make up my mind. Can someone please also PM me the info on the US AD? Thanks guys!


----------



## xxdbxx

Hello,

Would someone be so kind as to PM the contact info for the Forum's favorite AD ? I'm in florida if that has any bearing on it.

thanks.
db
:thanks


----------



## cakes05

would I be able to get the fourm AD's info any maybe some details on how he/she operates? Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tick-tock

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'd like the forum AD info too, please. Just sold made a mistake selling a model and want to purchase a new one to replace it.

Thanks!


----------



## tboooe

*Re: Forum AD?*

Me too please! Thank you in advance.


----------



## 46and2

I am also interested in purchasing an Omega. There are 2 ADs in my town, but I would also like to learn about the "forum" AD. Thank you.


----------



## kutsyy

Please someone PM the info to me too. (I am in SF bay area),

Thanks,

Vadim


----------



## UltimaOnliner

I also am looking to purchase a SMP.

I live in Los Angeles, CA.

Thanks.


----------



## mlynch367

Could someone please PM the info to me too. (I'm in Washington, DC).

Thanks!


----------



## omegaman13

I'm looking at the 2254.50 Seamaster and Planet Ocean 2201.50. Tough time deciding like so many others ... 

Wouldn't mind a PM with preferred AD information - offering discounts, etc. 

I'm located also in the DC area. 

Thanks!


----------



## puddle.jumper

Hi. I want to buy a 2254.50. Who is the forum AD? Thank you.


----------



## BigTinVA

I would like to purchase a Seamaster 300M very soon, but all my local AD's sell at MSRP. I am located in Virginia. Could someone PM me the info on this forum AD please?

Thanks!


----------



## Maxdrive10

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone also PM me the forum AD? I'm looking to pick up my first Omega.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rippin

*Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Getting the Omega itch again...this time a PO. :-d

tia


----------



## Ray K

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PM Sent


----------



## terminalzzz

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I am looking to purchase a Seamaster PO. 

I am in the VA area as well. All the AD sells at MSRP, is there any AD that sells at a price below MSRP? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saltypork

Oops, I didn't see this thread, so I guess my new thread deserves to be overlooked. Anyways, I'm in the market for an "electric blue". I'm in Chicago, and could I please have the contact info for the forum AD.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## juve

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could I please have the forum AD details aswell


----------



## Streetvision

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can i also have the forum AD. Think it's time for a good watch


----------



## jamur87

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi everyone,
I am considering an Omega Speedmaster Day-Date in the next few weeks. Can someone PM the forum AD as well? I live in CT if that makes a difference with location.
Thanks


----------



## jpkelly13

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I am new to the forums and I am looking to purchase an older / vintage Omega. Could you PM the forum AD information as well. Not sure if it makes a difference but I live in Ma.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

If someone could also PM me the info on the Forum AD (or any one that discounts & that is nearby). I am in Birmingham, AL

I own a Speedy Pro which my wife purchased grey market for me last Christmas. I am very happy with the purchase but most on this forum recommend the forum ad and do not recommend grey market. I am in the market for a Seamaster PO & any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## Rusty18

Hi,
If possible please PM me the US and Canada AD and if there is/are one(s) in the New England area that are recommended. Starting to explore a PO.
Thanks!


----------



## Man of few words

I'm up to $500 in my Speedmaster moonphase fund. It's time for me to see how much longer before I can afford my grail (I'm patient-kinda have to be at this rate).

I'm located in beautiful, sunny South Carolina.

Would someone be kind enough to inbox me the forum's fav AD.


Thanks


----------



## Dingo5

Can someone please PM me the contact information for the forum AD? I'm looking to purchase a 3570.50.

I'm in Minneapolis, MN.

Thanks.


----------



## 25200vph

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like the AD info as well.

Thank you.


----------



## spookz01

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like the info as well please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elsydeon

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can I also have the info by PM please, and does anybody know if the dealer has the new black dialed Bond non-LE in stock, or can source one quickly? That's the next Omega I'm considering chasing after. Thanks!


----------



## richardlo

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Why does the AD have to be PM'd and not posted?


----------



## McRalph

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like the AD info as well.

Thank you.


----------



## spookz01

Can someone please pm me the forum ad and other good ads which sell in Canada province of Ontario in Toronto? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lpham_3

I'm in Los Angeles and would prefer to not pay sales tax if anybody know of an AD from the forums to ship here?


----------



## t1026

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



richardlo said:


> Why does the AD have to be PM'd and not posted?


I would definitely agree. Can someone post the forum AD here? Thanks.


----------



## Ray K

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



t1026 said:


> I would definitely agree. Can someone post the forum AD here? Thanks.


It is definitely not appropriate to post the AD info on this public forum as the dealer has asked that potential buyers contact him personally. That is his wish and we should honor it.

Just imagine if you were a seller of goods that were seldom discounted and all of a sudden you started getting complaints from other dealers (and perhaps your factory as well) about your discounting policies? This dealer doesn't want any of this type communication to clutter his life. I hope we can all understand this. b-)


----------



## GoGators27

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm in the market for a 2594.52. Can someone PM me the forum AD. Also, can anyone verify if you can use the chrono pushers underwater. Thanks


----------



## Ray K

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PM sent


----------



## Ray K

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PM sent.


----------



## cakes05

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Does the forum AD deal in Tag also? I am looking to pick up a rubber strap for my F1. If so could someone PM me? Appreciated.


----------



## alphaomega

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm in the market for a SMP reduced. Could someone PM me the forum AD? Thanks so much.


----------



## snake1212

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can someone PM me the forum AD. I live in NH and hate dealing with Jared's which is the only AD in the state besides on other place which I haven't heard good stories about.

Thanks


----------



## pfisto

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Yes I am also looking for a good AD could you please pm info
Thanks for your time


----------



## Eagle

Sure. _Where are you?_


----------



## NorCal hunter

Hello I'm new here looking to get my first omega Ref # 2220.80.00 or a 212.30.41.20.01.002....can someone please PM me a good AD...i'm in Antioch, Ca / the bay area.

Thank You
Rich


----------



## NADIM1502

Hello,I am new on this forum and would highly appreciate if someone could help me finding a dealer for omega seamaster
yhanks


----------



## propervinyl

I am in Albany, NY. Can someone PM me with the name/contact of our forum's favorite AD, or email me at trail82 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## dozer

Hi, I'm from Bangalore, India. I'm looking for a Seiko SPL002. Can someone please PM me a good AD? thanks.


----------



## brett23

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi guys

Could someone send me the forum AD details. Have an itch that only a 45mm PO will cure

Cheers


----------



## rxfilr

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'll take the AD name as well if someone would help me out. Don't tell my wife though.


----------



## scarto44_in_CA

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi, If it isn't too much trouble, could someone also please pm me the forum AD info...thanks in advance


----------



## Houndstooth

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could I get it as well? Thanks!


----------



## jm442

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would appreciate the forum AD info as well. This must be the a popular first post... Thanks


----------



## Rippin

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PM sent


----------



## liquidgold

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Do you all mind if I get the forum AD info as well? Thanks!!!


----------



## watchu2

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could someone pm me the forum AD. Thanks a bunch.:-!


----------



## Vito_Corleone

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

PM for AD please. In Greenville, SC.


----------



## jdstur

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi - i'm looking to purchase a speedmaster pro - could someone please pm me the Forum AD?

Many thanks, J


----------



## Kjeldon

Hi,
I am from Hamburg, Germany and interested in an Omega PO.
Can someone PM me a good AD and realistic Price?

If easier, I might be in New York before Christmas.

:thanks

Cheers,
Kjeldon


----------



## Kaunosario

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm ready to purchase a speedmaster broad arrow. Please pm me the forum AD.

Thx


----------



## Doctor

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Dear friends,
I am new to posting here but not to reading
this moment I'm looking for smp 2254
Could somebody to send me Forum AD info?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Doctor

Dear frinds, 
I'm also interestied in PM about forum AD
thank you!


----------



## guan

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm interested to add a PO in my collection, could someone send me the forum AD as well ? Thanks !


----------



## r00kie

Can someone be kind enough to PM me the info on the forum AD.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MercuryMan76

I'm looking to purchase a PO. Would somebody please PM the AD info as well? I'm located in San Francisco, CA.

Thanks.


----------



## bomexturboteg

Hi I'm a new member but have been lurking on this site for some time now. I am interested in purchasing a Cartier Roadster Chrono and I would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM the forum's AD. BTW I live in NYC but would rather not pay our high sales tax. Thanks.


----------



## jmsrolls

bomexturboteg said:


> Hi I'm a new member but have been lurking on this site for some time now. I am interested in purchasing a Cartier Roadster Chrono and I would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM the forum's AD. BTW I live in NYC but would rather not pay our high sales tax. Thanks.


Sorry but our favorite AD does not carry Cartier.

Fr. John+


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

As this seems to be the place for it, could someone kindly also forward the forum AD details to me. I'm normally a regular on the dwf but am currently close to a first substantial purpose, down to an Omega PO, 2254, or maybe a Speedy Pro (if I forego the dive watch fever).
Many thanks in advance to anyone that can help.
Jared


----------



## the marlin

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can someone please pm me the forum ad? I am in the market for a PO, my first Omega.


----------



## chebaki

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



guan said:


> I'm interested to add a PO in my collection, could someone send me the forum AD as well ? Thanks !


Dear All,

I am new in this nice forum and I am planing to buy an Omega SMP 2254.50.
It would be great if someone could send me the forum AD.
Many Thanks.

T6


----------



## Ilelwan

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please PM me the Forum AD info as well. I am based in Los Angeles, CA.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## skywyy

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

hey guys
can someone PM me the forum AD as well. I would really appreciate it. thanks

Canada


----------



## Glenn B.

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'd appreciate the AD contact information as well, please.

Thanks

Glenn B.


----------



## Rugbyguy

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Add me to the list please. I would love to have the info to the forum AD.

Thanks


----------



## J. Galt

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone please PM me the forum AD as well?

Thanks


----------



## Pegasus767

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would also like the contact info for the forum AD. They should always be an initial purchase consideration for their support of this great Omega site.


----------



## fullmoon71

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would like the forum AD info too. I am looking for a AT 2503.50


----------



## speedyr1

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please PM the forum AD info to me.
Thanks.


----------



## Noven

Ad stl? Forum AD?

PM please


----------



## cardiac

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi All.

Can I have the AD details too please. :thanks


----------



## Cosmo Jennings

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm going to purchase an Omega, could you please PM the Forum AD?


----------



## Cosmo Jennings

I live outside Houston, TX. Could you PM the AD info? Thanks


----------



## cip61

*Authorized Dealer - California, New York Toronto or Calgary*

Hi, I'm Canadian but travel a lot to the US for work. Any recommendations for authorized distributors? Need a SMP...thanks


----------



## jakbkk

i'm looking to buy a pair of Omega's:
1) 2909.50.38 for the bride
2) 2218.50.00 for the groom (me!)

my brother lives in Virginia and would appreciate details of an AD. thanks in advance.

kindly PM me or send email to jakbkk(at)yahoo(dot)com.


----------



## Furioso

anyone you guys know of a good AD in Belgium perhaps? (preferably in the neighborhood of Brussels)


----------



## nethskie

OMEGA Boutique
S-19 Level 2
Glorietta 1
Ayala Center
Makati City
T. +632 812-6162
F. +632 893-1817

OMEGA Boutique
2nd Level, TriNoma
EDSA corner North Av.
Quezon City
T. +632 934 1649
F. +632 934 1763

this is for the Philippines


----------



## rxfilr

doggo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been watching this board for a while, looking to get my first Seamaster (2220-80). I live in Ohio. Would really appreciate a PM regarding the AD mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> Doggo


Northeast Ohio looking for AD where I can get SMP 2254, 2264, 2232, and maybe 2252 to compare size.


----------



## bograd

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can someone send me the forum AD info ?

Thanks.


----------



## angrypeppers

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please PM the FAD info to me too. I'm ready to pull the trigger on my first real watch...a 3570.50, of course!

Thx!


----------



## dynamic

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Likewise, please send along to me as well. Getting ready for an Omega purchase.
Thanks.


----------



## Rippin

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PMs sent.


----------



## Enron

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Forum AD PM here too, please. Thinking about a 2254.50 or a speedy


----------



## jurivera

John_in_SC said:


> .


Please send me AD to buy a Seamaster. Thakns In advance. Florida


----------



## gpraba

Do we have a favourite AD here in the UK?


----------



## robb01

Pm please


----------



## peterpiper

Interested in forums fav AD. PM Please. Anything in Ireland? Looking for 2254.50..


----------



## candycandy

Hello, long time lurker, just registered since I'm very close to getting my first Omega.
Please PM me the AD who can ship outside the states. I live in Nashville TN, where Sales Tax is 10% >.< 

Thank you in advance!

Candycandy


----------



## bmetzger

candycandy said:


> Hello, long time lurker, just registered since I'm very close to getting my first Omega.
> Please PM me the AD who can ship outside the states. I live in Nashville TN, where Sales Tax is 10% >.<
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Candycandy


Oddly enough, I'm also from Nashville, TN and am looking to buy my first Omega. Please PM with AD info :thanks


----------



## candycandy

Thank you John for prompt PM !! 


candycandy


----------



## ScarletKnight

Greetings all!

I'm in central Ohio, and after lurking on this board for months, am finally ready to buy my first-ever Omega Speedmaster "moon watch."

I would very much appreciate the contact info for our favorite AD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drupha

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Looking to buy a 2054. Could someone PM me the FAD too?


----------



## Ray K

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



drupha said:


> Looking to buy a 2054. Could someone PM me the FAD too?


PM is on the way but, keep this in mind. The 2054.50 (Bond bracelet) has not been offered by Omega USA for some years (at least 4 or 5) so, only the 2254.50 (speedy bracelet) can still be had at ADs now. The only way to buy a 2054.50 is to a) Find a used one, b) buy one from one of the online gray market dealers who switch out the bracelets, or c) Ask the forum AD if he will sell you a 2254 with a Bond bracelet. If he won't, you then, must buy the Bond bracelet separately and sell the Speedy bracelet to offset the cost.


----------



## Prestonfan

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Once more......can someone please PM me the contact details of the Forum Authorised Dealer for Omega?

Thanks.


----------



## Aywai

Hi,

From Australia, was wondering if I also could get a PM with the contact details of the elusive AD 

Cheers.


----------



## wpedronan

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm looking for ADs in my area, can someone please PM me as well? Thanks!


----------



## designdweeb

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi! This is my first post in this forum, I believe. Would someone please PM me the contact information for the forum AD?
I need to celebrate a recent birthday.
Thanks


----------



## PolishX

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

the 45mm PO is fantastic and the forum AD is the best


----------



## Blake

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Me too me too!! I want the AD I would like to see that 45.5 PO or any Omega!

Thanks guys


----------



## snoballz

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I had to clean out my PM and stupidly deleted the AD info. Hope someone is kind enough to PM me with the AD info again. THANKS!!!

I'm getting the Bond Seamaster and maybe the PO as well.

b-)


----------



## Fatpants

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

PM Sent;-)


----------



## obie

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi everyone, I'm new here as a member but I've been lurking for a long time on these fantastic forums.

Could someone please PM me of the preferred forum AD in the UK please?


----------



## peterpiper

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi, I'm new too. I'm looking for Forum AD as well. Would be much appreciated..!


----------



## ingmar

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

As many others before me, I'm super new to the forum (& watch world in general) & would love to have the forum AD. Just bought an Aqua Terra (white/blue markers) from a "gray" market dealer (45% off) but may consider a cancel to go standard w/ someone trusted.

Thanks very much.


----------



## FreddyRick

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

All this talk about the FAD has got me thinking about a purchase. Can someone PM me the FAD info?

Thanks.


----------



## rvbert8

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

could someone also PM me the forum AD?

Thank you


----------



## mlundstrom

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

please pm me aswell!


----------



## JDiver

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could someone please PM me the forum AD? I'm considering an Aqua Terra.
Regards.


----------



## ChiefK

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Me too please! I'd like to set my sights on the next purchase, even if it might be years away.


----------



## jwalther

Contact info for the FAD please. Lexington, KY 40502. Thanks!


----------



## madpuppy

Can I also get the AD. I am in Ohio and looking for the cosmic or a constellation.


----------



## Cleindian44

I'd like the info on the dealer as well, so please PM me. I'm in the market for a PO or auto Seamaster. Thanks!


----------



## wup

hey guys,

in Australia, i would appreciate info on the forum AD as well, thanks!

have a good one


----------



## tdk88

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could someone also pm me re the forum ad.

Thank you.


----------



## Two's Company

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please can someone send me the details for the forum AD? Thanks


----------



## sorrento

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Ditto. I would also greatly appreciate a pm with the Forum AD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alan141

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

My wife and I are wanting to get his & hers Aqua Terra's.

I guess I need to ask for the AD info too!!!

:thanks


----------



## warnsey1

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could someone please also PM me the Forum Ad?

Cheers


----------



## wup

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hey,

can i have details of the forum AD as well? much appreciated

thanks


----------



## imazn

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

may i get a pm of the AD info please. thanks


----------



## NOLA1

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Me too. Please PM w/ AD. It's time for my first Omega. Thanks in advance.


----------



## corruptor

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'd appreciate if someone could PM me the FAD's details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## erawamai

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would also appreciate if I could obtain the forum AD details.

Many thanks.


----------



## Exhausted

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi - can someone please PM me the forum AD info as well?

Thanks.


----------



## jbdan

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



alan141 said:


> My wife and I are wanting to get his & hers Aqua Terra's.
> 
> I guess I need to ask for the AD info too!!!
> 
> :thanks


I am looking for the same purchase this year for X-mas! My 1st Omega and her first nice watch. Could you please PM me the FAD info as I am ready to buy. Thanks.


----------



## Silas

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please send me the info on the forum AD too. I'm about to take the Speedy Pro plunge!

Thanks!


----------



## bm1974

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

can i also get AD info as well. thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

*Check Your E-Mail*



bm1974 said:


> can i also get AD info as well. thanks in advance


Check Your E-Mail


----------



## rydude07

Could you PM me too for an Authorized dealer? I am looking for a PO or just a seamaster 300 or GMT.

Im in california by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## nicolaidenmark

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*



Carl.1 said:


> This thread keeps going on and on doesn't it?
> 
> I am looking for another Seamaster, could you please pm me with the details too?
> 
> Much obliged. Carl


Me too. I live in Denmark and might want an Omega Seamaster


----------



## nicolaidenmark

Hey I live in Denmark and would like some info on a favourite AD that ships internationally (to Denmark). Interested in Omega Seamaster 2221.80.00 or 2220.80.00.

Thank you,


----------



## ispeed

If you could PM the Favorite AD I would be ever grateful! I am in KY and I have had been bitten by the GMT bug. Very few AD's anywhere close to me ... 2.5 hour drive is the closest.

Thanks so much!


----------



## owen1939

*Re: Omega 2054.50.00 - where to buy?*

If it's not too much trouble I'd appreciate it if someone could also pm me the forum ad details as well.

Thanks


----------



## pjshapiro

Could someone please PM this as well? I live in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## MikeSS

*Forums AD*

Can someone PM me the details of the forum AD? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Speedy.

Mike


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forums AD*

PM Sent!!


----------



## dukerules

Me as well please. I'm in Chapel Hill, North Carolina. Looking at Speedmasters.


----------



## crucial

Can anyone tell me if theres an AD in the UK who can do me a 30% discount on the new bond seamaster, i just cannot find a dealer who wants to take my cash, it's getting desperate here. :-(


----------



## cdmackay

would you please PM me the AD details. I'm in the UK, but might like to get one when visiting the US.

would you know if this would affect my warranty position? i.e. is it a worldwide warranty?

thanks much.


----------



## chansigril

*Re: Forums AD*

same pm please


----------



## Main

Could someone please pm me the info on the AD.. I live in Canada and I'm looking to pick up a Seamaster.

thanks!


----------



## jsnoww

Since this thread is on a roll, could someone pm the AD info as well? I'm looking for a PO


----------



## ACM_TO

I am a brand new member to this forum - very informative, thanks to everyone who contributes.

I am looking to purchase an Omega 42mm Planet Ocean, and would like to avoid the tempting Gray Market pricing by finding an AD offering a competitive discount. I am in Toronto, but will be traveling to the US soon, so I have a multi-location ask: Can someone PM a list of good AD's in Toronto, Buffalo, Atlanta and Chicago?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Derek N

Can someone please PM me the details for the forum AD; I am in the market for a 45.5mm PO. Thanks. :-!


----------



## gdawg55

I'd like to jump on this too. Please PM me with the info...I'm in SC.

Thanks.


----------



## jjk

*Who is the forum's "favorite AD"? -*

PM or email please.
Thank you!
JJK


----------



## pocilja

Interested in trying to pick up a 2254 before they disappear. Would someone please send me the info as well?

Thank you,
Jim


----------



## Mark0827

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



bm1974 said:


> can i also get AD info as well. thanks in advance


Can I get the AD info as well please?


----------



## jhowarth

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please add me to the list of those looking for the forum AD.

Thanks...James


----------



## TheHulaDance

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please add me to the list for AD contact.


----------



## mauiguy

I'm located in Hawaii. Would appreciate a PM with the contact info for WUS' favorite AD. I'm in the market for a new SMP! :-!


----------



## silencia

Hi can someone PM me this AD as well? he sure is getting a lot of commission... I'm in Australia btw


----------



## GotM

pocilja said:


> Interested in trying to pick up a 2254 before they disappear. Would someone please send me the info as well?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jim


I'm on the same boat. Can someone please PM me this info as well?

Thanks!


----------



## mikeand

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I am starting to feel the itch for a 45.5 PO. Would someone PM me the Forum AD info? I seem to have misplaced it since I bought my SMP. Thx.


----------



## explodingtaco

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could I get the AD as well? Looking for a 2254.50.00 myself.


----------



## thedark

Hello - Could someone PM me info on a Omega AD? I currently looking at the De Ville Prestige SS in dark grey w/ leather strap. Thanks!


----------



## FishAye

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can someone please PM me the AD's info also? I need a 45.5mm PO. Thanks!


----------



## wilcat_2000

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

hi..newbie here...thinking about a new PO...could zomeone pleaze fwd me the AD as well? tia!


----------



## noiseless

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

The Christmas is near and I'm looking for my first Omega SMP watch.
Please, PM me the favorite ADs contacts.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## walds11

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like the forum AD info as well. Please PM me. thanks.


----------



## Cabaiguan

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I'm a new member looking for a good AD. I am in NJ and close to Tourneau stores that are very $$$.

If someone could email me the forum AD, it would be much appreciated.

I'm nudging my wife to buy me an AT for our 10th anniversary.;-)


----------



## Hansch99

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like to contact the forum AD, too, if someone could PM me the information.


----------



## Gray C

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

I would like the forum AD please if possible

Thanks
G


----------



## HV427

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can some one PM me the AD also....and what % off do you usually with the forum AD....Thanks you guys.............


----------



## Windy Vortex

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Hi,

I would like the forum AD details as well.

Thanks,
James


----------



## HV427

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

got it...thanks


----------



## Chronohound

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Can I join the club. I would like the forum AD info also.
THX


----------



## osc

*Forum AD - Looking to purchase an Omega SMP*

Hi All,

New to the forums here and have been reading quite a bit - I'm actually looking to purchase the Omega SMP and my brother is looking to purchase a Longines Master Collection as well. This will be my first "real" watch and I'm quite excited!

Can anyone PM me the Forum AD contact information?

Thanks


----------



## srajaram00

*Forum AD*

Happy Friday!!!

Can someone PM me with the Forum AD? I'm looking to purchase my next Omega.

Thanks!
Shiva


----------



## Dbillie

Well, I originally came to this forum to ask about "prestigetime.com", but I think I would like to speak with this forum AD. I'm in the market for a Seamaster, and if anyone could PM me with his contact information I'd very much appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dbautista

I would like the AD in a PM as well.

TIA

D


----------



## Taz

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Could someone PM me the AD as well? Thanks


----------



## Lendo

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*



Taz said:


> Could someone PM me the AD as well? Thanks


+1

I'm looking for the same. Early Christmas gift to myself....

Thanks,
-Lendo


----------



## third_eye

Hi,
Could someone please email the Forum AD; looking to pick up a PO very soon.
Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## openwheelracing

*Re: Can someone PM me the forum AD?*

Please PM forum AD to me. I want PO big size. Thanks.


----------



## gordacio

Hi, 

Would also like the AD info... in the market for a Seamaster but have some questions and need some help in deciding! 

Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Matt68

Hi

Could you email / PM me the details of the recommended AD please (UK) 

Many Thanks

Matt

:-!


----------



## Kirk12

Could someone please PM or email me the forum AD? I'm located in Maryland, near D.C. Thanks and Best Regards. Kirk


----------



## Tewstroke

*Forum AD*

I'm new to the WUS site and need contact information for a forum Omega AD.
I'm in the market for an Omega automatic. 
Thanks!


----------



## RedOctober

*Re: Forum AD*

Same here. What an awesome site! I'm a newbie as well and am looking to get a PO as a 10 year wedding gift. I would like the contact information too.

Thank you!


----------



## Ripcode

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could I get the forum AD info please?


----------



## AIKO

*Re: Forum AD?*

Sorry, I know this about the 500th request, but I would like the info for the AD as well. Thanks very much for taking the time.

Matt


----------



## tkmeister

*Re: Forum AD?*

I am new to the forum and want to know the forum favorite AD as well. I am thinking of getting the Planet Ocean!


----------



## Deucer

*Re: Forum AD?*

If anyone would like to send me contact info on their preferred OMEGA AD, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

If someone could provide me with the contact info of the AD, I would appreciate it. I'm looking into buying my next Omega with the next month or so.

California


----------



## Duke42

Hi, I am about to treat myself to an Omega Seamaster. Could someone PM me with the Forum AD and contact person.
Happy Holidays, Bill


----------



## glh

Excuse me,
but what is actually the forum AD? I can not imagine at all. And why is he only pm'ed?
I live in Germany, do I take also any advantage buying an Omega at the "forum AD"?

Thanks in advance
glh


----------



## lentuk

Could someone please send me the AD information please, I am on the west coast.
Thanks.


----------



## lentuk

*Re: Forum AD?*

Me too please, looking to get a 2254 before they are all gone.


----------



## Don60

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hello All,
Could I please have the contact info also, Thanks.


----------



## quattro777

Hi

Could you email / PM me the details of the recommended AD please for Europe. I am in Ireland. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Will_UK

Hi,
Please PM me the details of the forum AD or the one recommended for the UK. I'm in Cambridge, UK.

Many thanks,


----------



## jmsrolls

I wish someone would come up with an AD in the UK to whom we could refer some business. Our favorite is in the US and although he ships internationally, you guys in the UK get burned on the taxes.

Fr. John†


----------



## timeguy

Could I get that info please? It is going to be a 007 Christmas b-)


----------



## kosa

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

Could I also get PM'ed the name of the AD. I live in Canada. Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

It seems as though I should have found this forum before getting my SMP, but I'm also looking to get a DeVille Hour Vision, so I would appreciate a PM with that AD info. I'm in Northern Virginia. Thank you.

This forum has already been a great source of information, its been great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arthur H

I have been looking at a PO and a seamaster can i get in on this AD. Can someonePM me

Thanks


----------



## sgspacer

I can never get a discount better than 18% from a AD. Would like to know where could I buy a Ladies Constellation for my wife at 30% discount. Kindly PM.


----------



## joejoe

From nyc. Would like the AD in the area. Had some problems where I bought before and don't want to mess around anymore. Thank you in advance.

Joe


----------



## joejoe

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone pm me the forum AD. Thank you in advance. I live in the NYC area.


----------



## vsark

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please also PM me the FAD's details..I am looking for an Omega Seamaster.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Etore

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can i have the same Info?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pavv

Hello, I am new here.

I am from the Netherlands and I have been lurking the Omega forum for a few weeks now and I am at the point that I really want to see if I can get a companion for my 1961 Seamaster watch. 









Interested in trying to pick up a* 2254.50* before they totally disappear. Would someone please send me the info on the/an preferred AD? Please one that is willing and able to ship to Europe ( or maybe I can have the watch being picked up by my brother who regularly visits the US.)

And can someone please inform me about what kind of money (aprox.) i will probably be paying for an AD-approved new 2254.50? 
1400 US$? 1800 US$? 2200US$? 3000US$? more? less?

Thanks in advance :thanks


----------



## Ozz

Hoi Pavv,
You have to take into account you will pay import tax when shipping it to NL. A good grey market dealer in NL can get you a reasonable discount as well. AD is always better but if you are looking for the best deals -without omega waranty- thre are also possibilities in NL.

That ' 61 seamaster, what kind of model is that? I have never seen it before.


----------



## Bryan66

I am located in Salt Lake City, UT and I am serious about locating a Planet Ocean and would appreciate the info on the forum preferred AD.

Thanks


----------



## ThorBob

Looking for preferred AD in the Atlanta area

Thor


----------



## sixb

*Re: Forum AD?*

New to this very awesome forum and looking to get in touch with the Forum AD for pricing on a 
Railmaster REFERENCE: 2504.52.00
(36.2 mm on bracelet)

Santa didn't bring it so... 

I'm in NYC--

Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays
CCM


----------



## EngenZerO

*Re: Forum AD?*

i would love to get the information as well... could someone PM me the details.


----------



## road1will

*Re: Forum AD?*

IF someone could please PM me his info as well it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lsubido

*Re: Forum AD?*

Another new forum member and Omega owner. Already looking around for my next purchase. May I have this privileged information?


----------



## xPros

*Re: Forum AD?*

Yet another new member humbly requesting the Forum AD info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GregB

*Re: Forum AD?*

Would someone please just *post* info about the forum AD?

- GregB


----------



## JP Seamaster

*Re: Forum AD?*

If it is not to much trouble, can someone please forward the information to me as well. Very much appreciated.

JP


----------



## smcx

*Re: Forum AD?*

Heya, please forward the info to me as well


----------



## raptor2a

ThorBob said:


> Looking for preferred AD in the Atlanta area
> 
> Thor


Same for me too...Atlanta. Thanks.


----------



## eilzdafluz

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone PM the Forum AD to me as well pls?


----------



## sksjedi

*Houston Area AD?*

Any thoughts for Houston, Texas?
Also, who is the forum's AD ... can't seem to find any details.
Sunil


----------



## Yeolla

*Re: Forum AD?*

the siren of a 2222.80 is calling, pls FAD info
thanks in advance


----------



## S5blitzer

*Re: Forum AD?*

Looking to purchase an Omega and will greatly appreciate if someone can PM me with the forum's AD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaopa

*Re: Forum AD?*

Just want to say that I am a happy and satisfied customer of the Forum AD. He is a super nice guy with great prices and service! If you have a dealing with him, you will be pleased! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ac/dc

*Re: Houston Area AD?*

Guys... I purchased a 2254.50 from the AD, , and I had his email address before the last computer meltdown.

Can someone please PM me his email ?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Hourwheel

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hello from Italy,
long time lurker, first time poster here.
I am in the market for a Planet Ocean. Can someone forward the Forum AD email to me? 
Also, is there a favourite AD based in the UK who would ship to Italy? (I'd really like to profit from the strong Euro situation, and avoid customs duties...) :-d
Thanks.


----------



## Dirtydawg67

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would like forum AD info as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## bpetty13

*Re: Forum AD?*

i too would like the forum AD info. Trying to find a nice rubber strap for the 2254.50 i have on the way! Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm also looking for the forum AD near San Jose, CA. A pm would be appreciated.


----------



## DLau

Hi All,
I am looking for a preferred dealer in the Northeast area (NY, NJ, CT, PA or even DC)
Thank you in advance for any assistance,
Danny


----------



## alll87

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

wow... so many of them!!!!

thanks for the share!!!!!


----------



## mavi802

Hi folks, in the market for a new seamaster and info on a preferred AD would be nice. I am located in southern california btw. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## turboBB

Hi there,

I'm interested in a PM for the AD as well.

TIA!,
Tim


----------



## Mercuttio

I'd really like to get the AD's info for NYC. 30% if I have to get a Planet Ocean new is a sizable discount.

Thanks!


----------



## chopinhauer

Hi all,

My 30 plus year old seamaster is on its last legs, so I like to get a new one. 

Could some please PM me the details for the preferred AD on this forum. I live in Sydney Australia, but it doesn't have to be a dealer from Australia.

I could buy from the local AD, but the model I want, the 2054.50 or 2254.50 doesn't seem to be available here so I need to buy from overseas.


----------



## Agent Orange

Sorry to dredge this up again but could someone PM me details of 'our favorite AD' from the UK please. This is for a friend who wants to buy a Seamaster. Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## LexWatch

Hello all. I've done some searching and have read about the "forum AD." Can someone PM me some info? I'd really appreciate it. =) I'm in the NJ/NY area and have had no luck w/ the AD's as far as offering a decent discount. One even asked me first if I've ever bought anything from them.. when I said No, they said they couldn't give me any discounts. Go figure. Not a way to win a customer.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cantreadanalog

I wonder how many people's first posts are to request info about the forum AD...

Well, if somebody doesn't mind send me the contact info for the NY/NJ forum AD, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dr Bongo

If possible could someone pease PM me the name of thr forum AD in the UK?
Cheers

Dr Bongo


----------



## and6868

If possible coule someone pm me the AD for uk too. thanks


----------



## crs

I live in Vienna, Austria and would appreciate if you could pm me the AD. Thanks.


----------



## Schmed

PM me for an AD in Denver / Boulder Colorado? Please. Pretty please. PO is calling me. :-d


----------



## adriansern

Hi. Am new to the forum and am really digging the Omega Speedmaster 3570 and want to purchase one soon! Can someone PM me an AD that will ship to Malaysia? Thanks!


----------



## chonga

Live in Philadelphia, PA.

Hit me up with a PM.


----------



## AliBrew

Just about to buy my first Speedmaster - can you drop me a PM please? I'm in the UK.


----------



## tbensous

*Re: Our favorite Authorized Dealer.*

I live in London UK, and I am going to by an Omega Planet Ocean this weekend... Would like the best address too to get the best price.

Thanks


----------



## BBJWatchMan

I work at an AD in that area. I'll PM you details.


----------



## BBJWatchMan

*Re: Houston Area AD?*

PM sent.


----------



## BBJWatchMan

PM sent.


----------



## Paddy72

Hi

Sadly my mid size electric blue SMP was stolen last week so now have to replace it. Can someone point me at a friendly AD in the UK I can make a deal with?

Dave


----------



## The Producer

Hello - I'm looking for contact info for the forum AD. I'm in Vancouver Canada but would be willing to travel south.

Thank you


----------



## psychowu

Hi,

I am looking for a AD in Southern California. Interested in getting a new Seamaster.

PM Please! Thanks!!


----------



## cheztastic

Hello There,

I'm looking for an AD in the Calgary, Alberta area. Interested in a PO.

Thanks,
C


----------



## psychowu

Hi,

I am looking for a AD in Southern California (Los Angeles Area). Looking to get a new Seamaster.

PM Please! Thanks!!


----------



## carloman

Montrealer here. I could use the details, as the siren song sung by speedmaster professionals is getting quite distracting to me.


----------



## oldspice

Any recommended ADs in Iowa (Iowa City/Cedar Rapids area)? PM please, thanks!


----------



## BobZoron

Going for a seamaster soon and would love to get to know the forum favorite AD. PM please?

In Chapel Hill, NC


----------



## Hammerhd65

I have been trying to get out and get a feel for the local ADs myself, but would love to see what kind of info you guys have on dealers in Northern California (Sacramento, CA area). Would some one be able to shoot me a list?

PS. Yes, you NBA following Americans, the Kings are that bad.


----------



## acelesson

any AD's in the Twin Cities, MN area?


----------



## ppong828

can i also get details of the forum AD? i'm in hong kong. thanks!


----------



## adamiam

Love to get the AD info also! Thanks


----------



## LivinginDallas

I'm interested also!


----------



## Grooveuniverse

New member here. Im also interested to know about this "forum AD" and what type of discounts and benefits can I expect?

Thank you


----------



## Jordan

Hi, I am looking for a 2254, can someone send me the details of the forum AD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I think I'm in the market for an Omega PO, can someone send me the details of the AD? Thanks.


----------



## 124Spider

Likewise, my wife is seriously in the market for an Omega, and we would like to purchase from an AD. We suspect that our local AD won't budge on price. Could someone PM me the contact information for the Omega forum AD? I'm in the Seattle, Washington, USA area.

Thanks!

--Mark


----------



## SightSeeker

I'd like the info for my next one please. :-!


US -MD


----------



## cdesign542

*Re: Forum AD?*

Looking to purchase a Speedmaster in NY and would greatly appreciate if someone can PM me with the forum's AD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Madrox

*Re: Forum AD?*

bump..someone hit me with the AD plz.

k

thnx


----------



## Sean779

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm probably repeating myself but he's NOT the "forum AD." If he were his information would be public here. I'm probably nit-picking, comes from being an English major and a bit of OCD thrown in the mix. And btw it's DEPLOYANT, not DEPLOYMANT :-!


----------



## ra-man1234

*Re: Forum AD?*

I am also looking for the contact info for the AD. Looking to buy an Omega soon.


----------



## elvergun

*Re: Forum AD?*

I need this info too...:-!

Thanks.


----------



## elvergun

I'm thinking about a PO...need info, please.


----------



## PeonM

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi,

A Canadian hoping to acquire a Speedy Pro as a first watch. Live close to the border, and willing to shop from our southern neighbor even with our exchange rate . Please hook me up with the Forum AD's info! Thanks!


----------



## bentley

*Re: Forum AD?*

If someone could be so kind as to PM me the recommended AD info I'd greatly appreciate it. Cheers!


----------



## cpMike

*Re: Forum AD?*

Another newbie seeking the forum _members' favorite_ AD ;-). Please PM me with contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Forum AD?*

OKay, will somebody please PM me this info.

Much Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thecoug

*Re: Forum AD?*

Newbie here also in the market for a PO.

Gents please PM me with AD info, much appreciated.

-TR


----------



## Guest

*Re: Forum AD?*

Thanks!!


----------



## thecoug

*Re: Forum AD?*

Got it!! Thanks for the help Gents. Looking forward to making this leap!


----------



## Edtv

*Re: Forum AD?*

Omega newbie here... looking for a PO can someone please PM me the AD here.

Thanks!

-Ed


----------



## vertigo

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi everybody!
i really enjoy the forum and i'm near to buy a 2054.50 or 2254.50 could anyone PM the famous AD ?
thanks for all,
Olivier.


----------



## frp422

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hi all. As soon as my Doxa is moved on, looking for a PO. If anyone can point me in the right direction of the recommended AD, that'd be great.

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## pokerbum

*Re: Forum AD?*

Hello, please forward the AD contact information. Thanks!


----------



## Ante

*Re: Forum AD?*

Would like this info too if possible.


----------



## 2ninersavo

Could someome please help me with an forum AD. Thanks


----------



## 2ninersavo

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could you help me also? :thanks


----------



## jackhlin

*Re: Forum AD?*

Could someone kindly PM me this "Forum AD" info? I'm looking into buying my first omega. thanks! :-!


----------



## WatchObsession

*Re: Forum AD?*

Would appreciate a PM please :-!


----------



## briancuda

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm new to the forum and looking to buy my first Omega, a PO 45.5. Could someone please pm me the forum AD, it would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NWP627

*Re: Forum AD?*

I'm looking at Omega as my next watch purchase. Would appreciate having the address of the Forum AD. Thank you.
N


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would like info on the forum AD too. Can anyone PM me? Thanks.


----------



## 425Ranger

*Re: Forum AD?*

_*5 min's!!*_

Wow, thanks Fr. John!!!


----------



## immaage

*Re: Forum AD?*

I would like the info as well if possible. Thank you!


----------



## Spartacus

*Re: Forum AD?*

I had the forum AD info a few months ago, wrote it all down and then went back to get it and it was gone.. Dang! I wasn;t ready to buy then, but am now... I had even spoken to the guy!

Could someone please PM me his info?

You get a watch from him and it is totally legit with full papers etc as I recall, correct??

Thanks in advance..

Spart


----------



## redsrover

*Re: Forum AD?*

Please PM me with the Forum AD contact info please...


----------



## bkwbkw

*Re: Forum AD?*

Can someone please PM me the Forum AD as well? I'm in the process of mixing up my Omega lineup and looking to purchase soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Bulldozer

*Re: Forum AD?*

I didn't know this! Can I also know who it is? Thanks!


----------



## TheHomez

*Re: Forum AD?*

Anybody know if the Forum AD is an AD for other top brands like IWC, JLC, Zenith, etc?


----------



## children

hey i would like to know which AD I could get the most discount on Omega watches here in Brisbane Australia? pm would be nice


----------



## Racer997S

I'm in the market for a PO so please send me information about an AD. I'm in Minneapolis MN. Thanks!


----------



## 14fbah

Hi,

I'm interested in the forum AD info as well. A new Speedmaster is likely in my future.

Thanks.


----------



## grumio

Hi all,

I'm in Melbourne, Australia. Could someone please PM details for the forum AD ?

thanks

grumio


----------



## yannerd

Could someone PM me the details on the forum AD? I'm in Vancouver Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## supaplex

Hey, i need that also! Can someone PM me aswell. I am living in Finland!

Thank you!


----------



## obiwan

Looking for AD information too, California


----------



## tx1

I am located in Texas. 
Looking to replace my Omega SMP that was lost. I bought about 10 years ago from the advice from maybe this forum. 

Please PM the forum AD.
Thanks.


----------



## Nezmo

PM please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redchillipepper

Yip - I'll be needing that AD detail too please (and why are we so secretive about it????)


----------



## redchillipepper

*Re: Forum AD?*

Ok - i'll be needing that Forum AD favorite too please...


----------



## Texcowboy9

*Forum AD Contact info Please*

I made the mistake of trying on an Omega PO 2909.50.82, Orange Bezel, 42mm, black strap with orange stitching. What a striking watch, would compete as daily wear with my Sub.

Would someone please PM me the Forum AD contact Info!


----------



## omg

*Re: Forum AD Contact info Please*

PM AD info to me too please.

Thanks!


----------



## Texcowboy9

*Re: Forum AD Contact info Please*

Thanks Father John, will make the call in the morning!;-)


----------



## AAP

Guys, I've locked this thread because it has so many pages that it's necessitated a scroll bar on the thread list - - which is kind of annoying. It will fall to the second page within a few days, allowing the scroll bar to disappear.

If anyone wants to start a new one, go ahead.


----------



## Texcowboy9

*Re: Forum AD Contact info Please*

Call made, spoke to Forum AD. Ordered the PO, should be here Friday!! Pics to follow of course !!!!!!:-!:-d

I sure hope my Sub doesent get jealous!!:think:


----------



## defrazing

*Re: Forum AD Contact info Please*

I would like info on the forum AD too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ctkim

hello

i would like the info on the forum AD as well. thanks!

chris kim


----------



## jedmonds

can someone pm me the forum AD as well...


----------



## Someguy

Please send me the FAD info.

I am from western europe and in need of a black Seamaster 300M co-axial (212.30.41.20.01.002).

Thanks alot :-!.


----------



## vigilante1

Hi, I'm new to the forum and looking to buy my first Omega, can someone pm me the forum AD info, Thankyou. I'm located in southern California.


----------



## joeA

I'm glad I found this thread before I pulled the trigger. Could you be so kind to PM me the fad info? Thanks I'm in MAryland


----------



## mikelsaurus

Can I get a PM as well?


----------



## wilber

Hi, could you PM with the info too?

Thanks,


----------



## Danger

Wow, over 50 pages of this? Here's another request, thanks in advance to the person(s) sending all these PM's, I'm sure it's a lot of work and that it's highly appreciated. Will whoever's sending the info out please also PM me the AD info? Thank you!


----------



## dlanzer

Could you please forward me the info also. Thank you very much!!:-!



Danger said:


> Wow, over 50 pages of this? Here's another request, thanks in advance to the person(s) sending all these PM's, I'm sure it's a lot of work and that it's highly appreciated. Will whoever's sending the info out please also PM me the AD info? Thank you!


----------



## tid

can someone PM the forum AD? Thanks!


----------

